# 8/12 RAW Discussion Thread: Rollins Slayed The Beast



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Miz and Ziggler to face off*











*Bliss & Cross to face Kabuki Warriors in tag team title defense*






















Discuss the RAW after SummerSlam.


----------



## cewfa85 (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm glad, I hate Lesnar as champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

More Bray Wyatt plz. :mark:

Feel so bad for a badass like Asuka having to job to a Disney princess. She needs to quit.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Seth is champ again, oh yes! :cool2

Give me Bray! Give me Bray! :mark

Dolph must destroy Miz after being squashed by that annoying Oldberg.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea I need to see how this plays out


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brays the only thing I care about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Rollins but a midget like him cannot beat a beast like Lesnar. You need someone who could legit at least look like he'd beat him like Strowman or maybe Rusev. Then Kofi retains too? lol


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully, we can have a good reign for Seth now after they misjudged the one after Mania.

I think it is pretty clear now that doing Seth/Brock again was to give Seth the clean win that should have happened at Mania.

Anyway, Seth :mark , Bray :mark , Becky :mark , now give me a Sasha return to top it off


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Still can't believe they had Rollins beat Lesnar clean in that fun match. If only, they've done this at WrestleMania.

Look forward to seeing who Becky's next challenger to be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Asuka having to job to a Disney princess.


A disaster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> *I like Rollins but a midget* like him cannot beat a beast like Lesnar. You need someone who could legit at least look like he'd beat him like Strowman or maybe Rusev. Then Kofi retains too? lol


He's 6'1 and shredded dude smh

Curious to see who Rollins' next challenger would be, seems like Wyatt is the only option, but seems a bit early to rush into that.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Now is the time when Becky defeats Seth and becomes The Man.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Goldberg bragging about him destroying Dolph, lights going out and The Fiend putting him to sleep before squashing him at some pay-per-view... I want that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we get some Corbin and Lacey please? Fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Can we get some Corbin and Lacey please? Fuck.


They were advertising them for a title match on the RAW after SummerSlam. I imagine they are dark matches tho.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Not gonna lie, and this is coming from someone that wants a company to pound WWE into the dirt,

if WWE really wants to crush AEW, cut the bullshit and make The Fiend the most bad ass tweener around, and let Bray do whatever he wants.

He's a hoss and in shape, that has a character, can work, bad ass entrance and theme, great look, the works. He's what they've been looking for, and would be dipshits to pass on it.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Chances Gargano debuts ?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So how many poor shlubs have to be squashed by brock for him to get his heat back? He just got beat clean by a guy at probably 60% functioning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky Lynch and Bray Wyatt are the only two I will be watching for.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Can we get some Corbin and Lacey please? Fuck.


How about no. They can keep their asses in catering.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Interested to see if The Fiend pops up, Seth’s next challenger, and if Sasha finally comes back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Can we get some Corbin and Lacey please? Fuck.


Sure. Let's get them involved in the 24/7 title scene. :cool2



TheLooseCanon said:


> Not gonna lie, and this is coming from someone that wants a company to pound WWE into the dirt,
> 
> if WWE really wants to crush AEW, cut the bullshit and make The Fiend the most bad ass tweener around, and let Bray do whatever he wants.
> 
> He's a hoss and in shape, that has a character, can work, bad ass entrance and theme, great look, the works. He's what they've been looking for, and would be dipshits to pass on it.


Actually, he's NOT what they've been looking for, because you just described positive traits and they look for negative traits. He's not what they've been looking for, he's what they need. Big difference.

They would be dipshits to pass on it, but look at what they've passed on before, INCLUDING old Bray Wyatt, who utterly smokes new Bray Wyatt as a gimmick and promo.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Would love for Sasha to return here(but she won't)

So hopefully Kabuki Warriors win the title at least. They both deserve more but if they are gonna be stuck in the tag division have them win.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Can we get some Corbin and Lacey please? Fuck.


Hopefully.

Things I'm looking forward to:

- A possible open challenge by Seth tonight (or at least a new challenger confronting him)
- Roman attack storyline
- Sasha possibly coming back to save the RAW Women's division
- Bray's next victim


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I can already imagine Seth getting a good reaction this week, He saved us from a part timer once again.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Seths next defence could work well as a multi man match, in elimination style. Seth always done well in long style matches so him defending in a Fatal 4 Way Elimination match could be prefect for him as there isn't many top challenges from both Raw and Smackdown rosters. Or, they could do WWE style random defence like Vs Almas, before doing Lesnar rematch at HITC.

With The Fiend, I can see him attacking Miz, post match vs Ziggler, as Miz is another upper mid face who can help put over Brays new character.

Bliss & Cross vs Kabuki Warriors sounds cool, but perhaps ends via interference from Mandy & Sonya as can't see a clean finish as it would damage the Kabuki Warriors (unless Asuka turns heel.)

As for Becky, I was certain Shayna would be losing nxt title and then get called up but not so sure now. If they aren't releasing Sasha, Sasha returning as her bad ass NXT boss gimmick would be perfect here.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bland said:


> Seths next defence could work well as a multi man match, in elimination style. Seth always done well in long style matches so him defending in a Fatal 4 Way Elimination match could be prefect for him as there isn't many top challenges from both Raw and Smackdown rosters. Or, they could do WWE style random defence like Vs Almas, before doing Lesnar rematch at HITC.
> 
> With The Fiend, I can see him attacking Miz, post match vs Ziggler, as Miz is another upper mid face who can help put over Brays new character.
> 
> ...


No. Miz is a downgrade from even Balor as far as kayfabe goes. He needs to move up the card not down. Feed him Strowman or something if they're holding off on Rollins.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

BlissCross❤ are on a roll! i look forward to their victory over asuka& kairi. 

and I guess brock won't be here but i'd like to be proven wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I know he is an unreliable source but this tweet is funny 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160741292311306241


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Remember when people had pitchforks out for Becky when she initially sold the wrong knee? All seems trivial in retrospect with the wholesale disregard seth displayed in his no selling debabcle from last night. :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I know he is an unreliable source but this tweet is funny
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160741292311306241


They better show that clip tonight. Annoyed they didn't advance the storyline except for a pre show Rowan beatdown on Buddy.


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Shit, I just want to see Lacey Evans and Big Daddy Corbs come back.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have no idea what they are going to do with Seth now. There are no challengers. 

Brock vs Seth at Night of Champions? :no


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The fiend mask is growing on me. From the wrong camera angles it looks kinda cheap and not good but from the right angles it looks fucking awesome


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Going by the preview I'm really only interested in seeing what Becky does next. Hopefully no more Lacey or Nattie.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Time for Lacey Evans to be back on RAW.

The "who done it" story with Reigns and Bray Wyatt are also what i'm looking forward to.

Pretty much everything else is "meh". No one wants to see Miz vs. Ziggler again, even those of us that like Miz. Plus no way are Bliss and Cross losing those titles already.

Not sure who Becky faces next if Sasha doesn't come back this week, unless they bring out Naomi or Tamina and no one wants to see that either.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I look forward to seeing what's next for Bray. I reckon he'll kill Balor and write him off television. He has got the aura of a fucking megastar. They need to not fuck this up. Interested in the next development in the Reigns/Bryan/Vintner story too. Hopefully they have something decent for Becky but I'm not getting my hopes up on that, probs Natalya again.



Dolorian said:


> Going by the preview I'm really only interested in seeing what Becky does next. Hopefully no more Lacey or Nattie.


They did her dirty in the draft. The SD division is much stronger. Asuka is the best choice but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

if KW doesn't win the belts then for the love of god destroy this Kairi/Asuka team, let Asuka turn heel and return to her unstoppable form. 

At one point in time she wasn't losing anything no single, tag team, battle royal, Mixed Tag stuff.. nothing. Asuka just needs to kick Kairi's head in a couple of times and her credibility will be restored instantly. Let her and Kairi put on the MOTY at a PPV and then we can maybe see Asuka vs Becky again.

I think Nattie will keep the feud going today by "turning heel officially".

Not sure what to do with Bray, just have him wreck shit and give him multiple appearances.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They did her dirty in the draft. The SD division is much stronger. Asuka is the best choice but it ain't gonna happen.


They definitely did and the current situation exposes WWE's lack of planning and foresight. You have Becky win the Mania main event but then have absolutely no plans for her after that.

The RAW Women's Division is in dire need of a shakeup because there truly are no viable opponents for Becky at the moment.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They definitely did and the current situation exposes WWE's lack of planning and foresight. You have Becky win the Mania main event but then have absolutely no plans for her after that.
> 
> The RAW Women's Division is in dire need of a shakeup because there truly are no viable opponents for Becky at the moment.


Yeah, going from Ronda Rousey and Charlotte Flair to Lacey Evans and Natalya would be like a male superstar going from Brock Lesnar & Roman Reigns to EC3 & R-Truth. I know they don't value women's credibility in the same way they do men's, but the drop off in competition for her since Mania has been ridiculous. I'll give her credit, the Natalya feud exceeded expectations. The Lacey feud was beyond horrible though. Hopefully Asuka turns on Kairi tonight and feuds with Becky for the title. Never gonna happen tho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Yeah, going from Ronda Rousey and Charlotte Flair to Lacey Evans and Natalya would be like a male superstar going from Brock Lesnar & Roman Reigns to EC3 & R-Truth. I know they don't value women's credibility in the same way they do men's, but the drop off in competition for her since Mania has been ridiculous. I'll give her credit, the Natalya feud exceeded expectations. The Lacey feud was beyond horrible though.


Indeed. As great and as over as Becky is there is really only so much she can do when given low tier opponents for months. She needs viable opponents to face otherwise it just drags her down.

Again, I am really hoping we don't get more Lacey or Nattie tonight. Still I suspect the feud with Nattie will continue into Clash of Champions, unfortunately.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed. As great and as over as Becky is there is really only so much she can do when given low tier opponents for months. She needs viable opponents to face otherwise it just drags her down.
> 
> Again, I am really hoping we don't get more Lacey or Nattie tonight. Still I suspect the feud with Nattie will continue into Clash of Champions, unfortunately.


I just don't see how the Natalya feud can continue. The champion made the challenger tap out, you don't get more definitive than that. Lacey got title shot after title shot despite tapping out clean every time too though so it's certainly possible with this lazy ass company. 

Anything other than Ronda (not happening), Asuka or Sasha would be real underwhelming for me. I wouldn't be surprised to see her end up facing Alexa and Nikki at Clash of Champions tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I just don't see how the Natalya feud can continue. The champion made the challenger tap out, you don't get more definitive than that. Lacey got title shot after title shot despite tapping out clean every time too though so it's certainly possible with this lazy ass company.
> 
> Anything other than Ronda (not happening), Asuka or Sasha would be real underwhelming for me. I wouldn't be surprised to see her end up facing Alexa and Nikki at Clash of Champions tbh.


Well Nattie already hinted on twitter that the feud wasn't over so I am expecting her to show up to confront Becky again tonight. Best we can hope for is that it just leads to a match on RAW and Becky wins and moves on.

The Kabuki warriors are clearly losing tonight but I don't have much hope in them using Asuka for a singles championship match unfortunately.

I guess for the time being as long they don't don't take the title from Becky (which would be foolish to do) we'll just have to endure this phase of her title reign until Ronda or Sasha come back or they call someone up to face her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Natalya tapped clean. She better be done. If we can't have Sasha Banks, then Asuka needs to turn heel on Kairi and Paige tonight in their tag title match loss.

That is the best option for Becky right now.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright, I'm peaking in tonight and I'll probably LOL at anything that isn't the fiend, but are we in agreement that was one of the most boring Summerslams in a while? When not even Trish returning is interesting, something is wrong. :shrug

Hope tinight they push Wyatt hard. He needs to be made into the top heel. Now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Natalya tapped clean. She better be done. If we can't have Sasha Banks, then Asuka needs to turn heel on Kairi and Paige tonight in their tag title match loss.
> 
> That is the best option for Becky right now.


You are correct of course but I think we'll be stuck with more Nattie/Lacey for the time being. They even advertised Becky vs Lacey in a title match for tonight's RAW in a dark match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> You are correct of course but I think we'll be stuck with more Nattie/Lacey for the time being. They even advertised Becky vs Lacey in a title match for tonight's RAW in a dark match.


:tripsscust For fucks sake it never ends


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> For fucks sake it never ends


Yeah it is really not ideal that Becky has to feud with low tier opponents for months coming out of winning the Mania main event.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Natalya tapped clean. She better be done. If we can't have Sasha Banks, then Asuka needs to turn heel on Kairi and Paige tonight in their tag title match loss.
> 
> That is the best option for Becky right now.


So did Lacey, twice. This company is lazy af you know that haha. 

I agree Asuka is the best option.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> Alright, I'm peaking in tonight and I'll probably LOL at anything that isn't the fiend, but are we in agreement that was one of the most boring Summerslams in a while? When not even Trish returning is interesting, something is wrong. :shrug
> 
> Hope tinight they push Wyatt hard. He needs to be made into the top heel. Now.


Bray Wyatt and Goldberg were the only entertaining parts of the show. Was a very, very boring Summerslam but at least those two parts were fun. Hopefully they build on both tonight.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

iceicebaby said:


> Only if she wins.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Give me Gargano/Rollins match and eventually Sasha/Becky feud, thanks.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


>


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Zero interest in anything with Bray. He's a midcard guy at best. So a feud with Miz would make sense. Hopefully Dolph wins tonight after that shit with Goldberg last night.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Asuka has always been the best option ever since WM so of course she's not gonna get anywhere near becky

Asuka, kairi, hell bring up io and have paige's Asian stable vs the 4 horsewomen, that should've been what we got this summer instead of Applebee's assistant to the assistant manager and 1940s pinup broad vs the man and her boyfriend and now the man vs nattie and who knows what garbage tier feud becky will be in after she's done burying nattie. A year long asuka vs becky feud that culminates in asuka taking the title at WM 36. Then you can spin stuff off from that. Like sasha, bayley and charlotte are envious of becky and individually plotting to overtake her and make sure the other 2 don't do it first, kairi and io save asuka a bunch of times and asuka doesn't give them the credit they're due so they get pissed, whatever

Instead we get this


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

rexmundi said:


> Remember when people had pitchforks out for Becky when she initially sold the wrong knee? All seems trivial in retrospect with the wholesale disregard seth displayed in his no selling debabcle from last night. :beckylol


Honestly did smallville not do it for girls like you anymore? You had to come on our turf and ruin wrestling. Most action movies are made for women now who think they can beat guys up in real life with one punch to the head and a quick judo toss through a wall. LOL How embarrassing.


Womens wrestling sucks and still isn't over. WWE went from UNDERTAKER vs. HBK HELL IN A CELL ROCK vs. STONE COLD too.....Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte Flair .....WOW


You see, Vince sold half of his company well technically 49%. He has to meet the demands of the cable companies and the stock owners. They are the ones forcing him to push the left wing agenda down our throats.

No matter how hard they along side Stephanie McMahon have pushed, the real fans of wrestling have resisted.

Its why RAW's rating are the worst they have been since 1993, because of people like you. THANKS ALOT


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Someone mentioned a potential Gargano/Rollins match tonight. That's a definite possibility.

- Seth issues an open challenge
- Gargano answers it
- Drew interrupts after about two commercial breaks from Cole


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Gargano should go to RAW since RAWs roster is so fucking thin.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> I like Rollins but a midget like him cannot beat a beast like Lesnar. You need someone who could legit at least look like he'd beat him like Strowman or maybe Rusev. Then Kofi retains too? lol


But... Rollins is taller than Rusev? ?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bmack086 said:


> But... Rollins is taller than Rusev? ?


And Rusev looks like he could wear Rollins like a scarf


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch these mother fuckers keep Bray off the show


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Here for Bray and nothing else. Although saying that if he never even appears I wouldn’t mind. They need to treat this character with kid gloves and immense subtlety (ha! yeah right) so a FFH segment would probably be enough. Like Bray and the puppets having a victory party celebrating his win.

Although seeing him wipe out Goldberg with the mandible claw would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE said:


> *TONIGHT ON WWE Raw:
> 
> - Stone Cold Steve Austin weighs in on Seth Rollins’ SummerSlam showdown against Brock Lesnar via Skype
> - Drew McIntyre battles Cedric Alexander in a highly-anticipated rematch
> - Rey Mysterio and Andrade collide in a 2-out-of-3 Falls Match*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Because the first 100000 times we've seen Andrade and Rey hasn't been enough. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> - Drew McIntyre battles Cedric Alexander in a *highly-anticipated rematch*


:kobelol

Rey and Andrade 2 out of 3 fucking falls? Come on. This is the new Owens vs Zayn, except instead of only one guy being a jobber it's both of them. And you just know one of the first two falls is going 30 seconds, because that's always what they do. Why not just have a long singles match? Who cares if both guys win a fall, one guy still loses.

Looks like this Raw will be a complete filler episode unless Asuka and Kairi win the tag titles, which has about as much chance of happening as Brock Lesnar wrestling on Raw.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Would like to see more Roman follow up. As for seth, I think his mania victory over Brock was too lacking in gravitas. It should just have been a clean victory. They have overcompensated by swinging the pendulum to far in the opposite direction, so instead of just a simple clean victory which would have sufficed, they have foisted upon us "super seth" who at 60% beat Lesnar easily. It was too much and I believe their choice of going this route will incur some blowback from the fans. Keep it simple stupid. A hard fought victory would have benefited him more than this.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Rey/Andrade is overkill

Who's Becky's next challenge?

Hope it's Sasha


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

The match between Bliss & Cross and Kabuki Warriors for the defense of the title will be very interesting.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Stone Cold via Skype :lol

WWE, you are making yourself look desperate by doing things like that.

Mysterio vs. Andrade is usually a good match BUT they do need to take a break from it for a long while.

No one wants to see McIntyre vs. Alexander again.

The first RAW after Summer Slam and so far the preview looks repetitive and bad.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

lol at Steve Austin via satellite. 

They might as well just play old promos from the 90's on the big screen and pray no one notices.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saritta said:


> The match between Bliss & Cross and Kabuki Warriors for the defense of the title will be very interesting.


I can assure you there will be nothing interesting about it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Austin via Skype :heston


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Austin via Skype :heston


Still more entertaining than Rollins in person.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Still more entertaining than Rollins in person.


But its Austin via Skype talking about Rollins :heston


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Still more entertaining than Rollins in person.


Both men are entertaining anyway


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Alexa and Nikki show everyone why their the best tag team in the galaxy. Perfect.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> But its Austin via Skype talking about Rollins :heston


Ouch. I missed that part.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's Becky's next challenge?
> 
> Hope it's Sasha


It will likely be Nattie or Lacey, sadly.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can assure you there will be nothing interesting about it.


They face two great wrestlers who have good movements (Kabuki) against someone who is the best in the mic and who has more charisma (Alexa). They can even learn from each other.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Saritta said:


> They face two great wrestlers who have good movements (Kabuki) against someone who is the best in the mic and who has more charisma (Alexa). They can even learn from each other.


Alexa has better mic skills, not Charisma.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dude, they spam the same fucking matches over and over again god damn.

Cedric/Drew, Rey/Andrade. Give me a promo, a video package, do SOMETHING. So fucking lazy.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Alexa has better mic skills, not Charisma.


She has both.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Saritta said:


> She has both.


Agree to disagree. :asuka


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Alexa has better mic skills, not Charisma.


Asuka doesn't have charisma, unless facial expressions count.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Dude, they spam the same fucking matches over and over again god damn.
> 
> Cedric/Drew, Rey/Andrade. Give me a promo, a video package, do SOMETHING. So fucking lazy.


How when there’s barely anyone who can cut a promo


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> It will likely be Nattie or Lacey, sadly.


Wow, This Company


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saritta said:


> They face two great wrestlers who have good movements (Kabuki) against someone who is the best in the mic and who has more charisma (Alexa). They can even learn from each other.





AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Asuka doesn't have charisma, unless facial expressions count.


:eyeroll

Blonde hair and an ass doesn't equal charisma. Asuka is far more charismatic, which might explain why she's more over with 1% of Alexas tv time.

But I get it, you're not interested in Alexa because of her "talent", so this won't register.


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

Honestly, you can tell the WWE staff is over worked. Vince will never compromise, he knows just like Walmart knows one of the keys to success is persistence.


They are just PHONING IT IN because they are tired and restless.


Same old matches. Boring rhetoric in the story lines. 

I'm sorry, but if you paid attention to ratings like I have for the past 30 years you would know the only reason women's wrestling gets any spike in viewership at anytime that warrants them main eventing the show. The only spike in viewership is middle aged men who are bored and strapped down by either their job or their wife so they watch it for a little entertainment to stimulate their sexual fantasies and dreams. They do not buy merchandise, they do not attend events, this is the same stigma that was attached to TNA's ratings during their spike tv run. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe would get a 1.02, then it is followed by Mickie James vs. Angelina Love 1.19, HUGE rating jump. Not really. But warranted enough to be noticed by advertisers. 

The women's matches always had a little ratings spike, that never proved focusing the ENTIRE Show around the women was the way to go. Somehow Vince McMahon lost the narrative on this and somehow thinks these people are a substantial enough of the fan base to build the show and product around them. As he may of noticed he has failed his objective and ratings have plummeted, house show attendance is doing terrible. All because of this catastrophic business failure Vince has made. 

It might be too late with political and financial pressure from both the cable companies and his stock owners to keep him on track with this _failing _left wing agenda mediated storylines and portrayal of professional wrestling.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Blonde hair and an ass doesn't equal charisma. Asuka is far more charismatic, which might explain why she's more over with 1% of Alexas tv time.
> 
> But I get it, you're not interested in Alexa because of her "talent", so this won't register.


Many of us aren't from the USA, so TV doesn't really matter.

Why do you think I like Alexa exactly? What talent stand out?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Saritta said:


> Many of us aren't from the USA, so TV doesn't really matter.
> 
> Why do you think I like Alexa exactly? What talent stand out?


I'm an Alexa fan too so I wasn't shitting on her in my other post. The reason I'M a fan is because I think she is the best mic worker in the womens division and has actual character development. I still think she's involved in title scenes too much.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> Blonde hair and an ass doesn't equal charisma. Asuka is far more charismatic, which might explain why she's more over with 1% of Alexas tv time.
> 
> But I get it, you're not interested in Alexa because of her "talent", so this won't register.


I respect Asuka's ability as a wrestler, but she has limited English, and cool facial expressions don't always equal charisma unless ya can back it up on the mic which Asuka can't outside 5 words which aren't even relevant anymore. Everyone's ready for her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> I respect Asuka's ability as a wrestler, but she has limited English, and cool facial expressions don't always equal charisma unless ya can back it up on the mic which Asuka can't outside 5 words which aren't even relevant anymore. Everyone's ready for her.


CHARISMA IS NOT MIC WORK. DO YOU UNDERSTAND.

Also, Asuka is better than Alexa on the mic. Her native language just doesn't happen to be English, so you don't realize it. English is not the only language people cut promos in.



Saritta said:


> Many of us aren't from the USA, so TV doesn't really matter.


Point is, Asuka is never on tv, and the only woman more over than her is Becky. Curious for somebody who has less charisma than Alexa, who should probably lose the Little Miss Bliss nickname and go with "the Queen of the CM Punk chant".



> Why do you think I like Alexa exactly? What talent stand out?


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/77624350-post1251.html

I don't have to guess. You just told me.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

FEED THE FIEND!

Who is the sacrificial lamb going to be tonight? Let him mandible the fuck outta Flair or Bret. I'd mark. 

Wyatt vs. Taker at Survivor Series. If you really want to get this gimmick over as the next big thing, let him retire Taker at the event where it all started. That match makes so much sense. Before that he can spend his time murdering Braun Strowman. Fuck, I wish I was booking him. He would win the title at the end of this year and wouldn't drop it til Mania 2021.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> CHARISMA IS NOT MIC WORK. DO YOU UNDERSTAND.
> 
> Also, Asuka is better than Alexa on the mic. Her native language just doesn't happen to be English, so you don't realize it. English is not the only language people cut promos in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no. Let me know when she starts selling a ton of merch pal.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

It was a joke. Alexa has beauty, but that is not why she stands out. I respect her as a professional partner and I know the good and bad qualities she has.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Yeah, no. Let me know when she starts selling a ton of merch pal.


That's not much of an argument. The Bella Twins are consistently top 15 in the company in merch sales.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

bradatar said:


> That's not much of an argument. The Bella Twins are consistently top 15 in the company in merch sales.


Why I don't know. Their losers.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully they do a multi-person match to determine a new No. 1 Contender for Seth. Akin to the Post-WM RAW 2016 when AJ won.

E.g. do an Elimination 4-Way with Rey, Andrade, Cesaro and Ricochet, with Andrade vs Ricochet as the final two and Andrade going over. Give the match 20-30 minutes and Andrade will be over by the end of it.

There are so many other options to determine a new challenger. Also Rollins can have great programs with Andrade, Cesaro, Ricochet, Drew, Joe, etc.

Give full time talent a chance to shine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saritta said:


> It was a joke. Alexa has beauty, but that is not why she stands out. I respect her as a professional partner and I know the good and bad qualities she has.


That is exactly why she stands out. If Alexa looked like Charlotte but still was Alexa in every other way that makes her Alexa, she'd be as unpopular as Dana Brooke and everyone who's being honest with themselves knows it.

And hell, if you want to like a wrestler because of their look, go shead. I'm not gonna tell you you can't, but to spin these lies about talent as the crowd tunes out of everything she does, it's just absurd. You don't see Goldberg marks fooling themselves, no, they admit exactly what the deal is. They're honest. Just be honest.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Hopefully they do a multi-person match to determine a new No. 1 Contender for Seth. Akin to the Post-WM RAW 2016 when AJ won.
> 
> E.g. do an Elimination 4-Way with Rey, Andrade, Cesaro and Ricochet, with Andrade vs Ricochet as the final two and Andrade going over. Give the match 20-30 minutes and Andrade will be over by the end of it.
> 
> ...


Literally no one of the people you mentioned should be in the main event except for maybe Joe


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually looking forward to this RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AustinStunner said:


> Literally no one of the people you mentioned should be in the main event except for maybe Joe


That's not a maybe.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Y'all ready?












The Boy Wonder said:


> Actually looking forward to this RAW.


That sig is fucking awesome. Great work man.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not a maybe.


I can only imagine the promos between Rollins and Cesaro or Rollins and Ricochet but then again I forgot that people here only care about the gymnastics


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

AustinStunner said:


> Literally no one of the people you mentioned should be in the main event except for maybe Joe


What do you think they should do?

IMO, it is time for them to try with their full-time talent. Half those guys have proved in NXT that they can handle main event prorams if used right and to their stengths. Nobody is ready for the main event unless you give them a shot. Kevin Owens wasn't ready for a program against Cena in 2015 but they tried and it worked. What's the worst thing that can happen? 

And you only say Joe is ready because they gave him a shot in 2017 against Brock, else you would also say he was a geek who loses all the time (Ricochet beat him a month ago).

Give Seth some feuds with new guys and try to get them over and build towards a program against the Fiend down the line (Maybe at Mania).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It feels so good to have one of my boys be the forums favourite thing for a while. roud 










Again. Hopefully this time it lasts...


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

AustinStunner said:


> I can only imagine the promos between Rollins and Cesaro or Rollins and Ricochet but then again I forgot that people here only care about the gymnastics


You know there are tons of ways to build to a match without exposing people's weaknesses.

Also, Cesaro and gymnastics, very funny.

Ric may not be ready but people are behind him, but I wouldn't put him in that position yet.

I would go with Andrade right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AustinStunner said:


> I can only imagine the promos between Rollins and Cesaro or Rollins and Ricochet but then again I forgot that people here only care about the gymnastics




Rollins and Ricochet together sounds like wrestling hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

Nvm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I just grabbed a bottle of Tito’s to help me get through this tonight. Bray is seriously the only interesting thing besides the whodunnit with Roman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Rollins and Ricochet together sounds like wrestling hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, what program do you propose? I am just throwing ideas out there.

And again, I said it should be Rollins/Andrade.

Ricochet could be good in that position if used correctly. He had a fairly good program with the OC.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> You know there are tons of ways to build to a match without exposing people's weaknesses.
> 
> Also, Cesaro and gymnastics, very funny.
> 
> ...


Cesaro was really good in 2013 as the real American with Zeb Colter. He hasn’t been good since then


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Again, what program do you propose? I am just throwing ideas out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ricochet has arguably the worst character work on the roster.

What they should have done was rolled with Big Daddy Corbins nuclear heat. Oh wait, they actually had a dude attack a woman and then decided to take him off tv a month. This company deserves garbage challengers and that’s what we’re going to get until they decide it’s time for Bray. There’s no credible heels on RAW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

AustinStunner said:


> Cesaro was really good in 2013 as the real American with Zeb Colter. He hasn’t been good since then


Well, he has been in tag teams mostly, and was pretty good.

Also he has had a lot of good performances between after 2013, they just never push him

He just had solid to really good matches against Black and Ricochet,

He had a good string of matches in 2017 in multi-person matches and then against Sheamus.

In 2015, he had some really good matches with Cena and Kevin Owens.

But again what would you like to see?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Well I just grabbed a bottle of Tito’s to help me get through this tonight. Bray is seriously the only interesting thing besides the whodunnit with Roman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you honestly not know who attacked Roman? You'll be disappointed.

At least.....I hope. IDK what your opinions on this jackoff is.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Rollins and Ricochet together sounds like wrestling hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if they do Ricochet as Rollins first challenger that match would be complete and utter shit.


----------



## AustinStunner (Jul 26, 2019)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Well, he has been in tag teams mostly, and was pretty good.
> 
> Also he has had a lot of good performances between after 2013, they just never push him
> 
> ...


I would like to see Bray/Seth. There’s nobody whose both credible and entertaining outside of him right now. I know that the feud should be saved for later down the line but there’s literally nobody else


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do you honestly not know who attacked Roman? You'll be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> At least.....I hope. IDK what your opinions on this jackoff is.




I don’t think WWE is fully committed to having Bryan behind it. They wing this shit weekly dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> if they do Ricochet as Rollins first challenger that match would be complete and utter shit.




I think he does an open challenge and Gargano shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they don't do Rollins vs The Fiend, then they need to strap a rocket on Aleister Black. Rollins vs Black would be dope. And he has the 2nd best entrance in the company behind Wyatt. If the brand split is still slated to remain dead that is. Have Black get screwed at COC by Joe or somebody so he doesn't have to take a loss.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If they don't do Rollins vs The Fiend, then they need to strap a rocket on Aleister Black.




DIfFErENT BrANDS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Austin via Skype :heston


This is Stone Cold Lee Marshall, calling in from the road with your Seth Rollins report thanks to 1-800-COLLECT! Talk to ya next week Tony!

Thanks Lee, what a moment that was in the history of our sport!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> DIfFErENT BrANDS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL they don't give a shit, Alexa Bliss just got a shot against Bayley a month ago


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I dread the opening promo from Rollins and nasally drag queen voice, "I told you that I'm the Beast Slayer!!!" Well let me roll a couple J's. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> I dread the opening promo from Rollins and nasally drag queen voice, "I told you that I'm the Beast Slayer!!!" Well let me roll a couple J's. Gonna be a long night.




My guys been out for four days I’m resorting to booze tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LOL they don't give a shit, Alexa Bliss just got a shot against Bayley a month ago


Bring on Becky vs Sonya, Raw Woman's Championship feud next mate. One can dream but come on. :avit:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Soul_Body said:


> I dread the opening promo from Rollins and nasally drag queen voice, "I told you that I'm the Beast Slayer!!!" Well let me roll a couple J's. Gonna be a long night.


A couple? A couple joints full of straight kief might last you to the first commercial break :lol

I already got my pipes, bong (regular and gravity), bubbler, hookah, steamroller, foilie, soda can, apple, blunts, joints, and vape pen packed, rolled and filled and I have my doubts they'll be enough


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Bring on *Becky vs Sonya*, Raw Woman's Championship feud next mate. One can dream but come on. :avit:


:banderas Only if it were up to us lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Corbin and Lacey aren’t on tonight they’ve been sent to Dana Brooke and Apollo Crews land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/1161036011708674048 Asuka and Kairi's chances are now literally below zero


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Gonan watch Raw for the first time in monthsssssssssssssssssssss

for 1 reason and 1 reason only:
The Fiend.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Watch Bray get downgraded to destroying guys like Apollo and No Way Jose now. 


Just give him someone who’s been in a championship match at bare minimum please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

AustinStunner said:


> I would like to see Bray/Seth. There’s nobody whose both credible and entertaining outside of him right now. I know that the feud should be saved for later down the line but there’s literally nobody else


I agree I would love Bray/Seth but it is way too early for that. Bray has to establish the character first. Also, if they do it Bray would have to win and drop the title fairly soon and I don't want him to lose for a good while.

Build both Seth and Bray up separately (getting other guys over along the way), have Bray win the Rumble and do the feud for Mania, where Bray wins. Then let Bray keep it for a year.

They have to build up 5-6 guys who can occasionally main event, in the next year or so. They have buried so many guys that they are running out of guys that can be redeemed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> I agree I would love Bray/Seth but it is way too early for that. Bray has to establish the character first. Also, if they do it Bray would have to win and drop the title fairly soon and I don't want him to lose for a good while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brays character doesn’t make sense to win the rumble in my opinion. I understand his dog shit Mania record, but he should be champion AT Mania and successfully retain against a hot babyface. 

You’re right about them running out of bodies though. I honestly don’t know who’s credible to challenge now. I assume Gargano answers some open challenge tonight, but then what? My worst fear is we get continuous weeks of gymnastics competitions. Ricochet is getting pushed to the main event eventually despite my hatred for him. As long as that fuck isn’t the one to beat Bray then I’m fine with the babyface going over him next year at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If the 'new' AJ stable didn't need built up as well I'd say have the Fiend show up tonight interrupting whatever lame AJ-Ricochet segment is going on, murder Ricochet, and set up a feud with AJ


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Where is Strowman, by the way? I just remembered about him. Plus no Samoa Joe in the preview. I'm just thinking about guys off of the top of my head that would be better than seeing one of those repetitive matches again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> If the 'new' AJ stable didn't need built up as well I'd say have the Fiend show up tonight interrupting whatever lame AJ-Ricochet segment is going on, murder Ricochet, and set up a feud with AJ




I was thinking about possible opponents for him too but I really don’t want him sinking to the US title. That should mean nothing to him.


I can’t think of an opponent worthy that’s not a champion. Roman maybe would work but The Fiend driving the car would be absurd in the murder angle. Strowman works but that’d hurt him a lot too. As much as I don’t want to see it, the Dolph and Miz match seems pointless enough for Fiend to kill one or both of them. I’m a Miz fan so I don’t wanna see him buried anymore, but Shane already took his credibility. Why not have the Fiend beat them both handicapped down the line? It can’t possibly hurt either more then they’re already damaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So as part of seth's character rehab we will have a procession of legends show up and try to shame us into not booing him. How much rub does one person need? This is roman on steroids.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Brays character doesn’t make sense to win the rumble in my opinion. I understand his dog shit Mania record, but he should be champion AT Mania and successfully retain against a hot babyface.
> 
> You’re right about them running out of bodies though. I honestly don’t know who’s credible to challenge now. I assume Gargano answers some open challenge tonight, but then what? My worst fear is we get continuous weeks of gymnastics competitions. Ricochet is getting pushed to the main event eventually despite my hatred for him. As long as that fuck isn’t the one to beat Bray then I’m fine with the babyface going over him next year at some point.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if he goes into Mania as champion and retains it is fine but I donn't know if they would let him go over at Mania at that point. But yeah that would be good. Let him win the title at the Rumble and drop around Mania 37.

As for gymnastics, I agree that some performers do rely on that but if you watch older NXT matches you can see that they can have a lot of psychology too and are really good. Esp. Gargano, Ciampa, Black, Andrade, Shinsuke and Ricochet and to a lesser extent Drew (too few matches to go by) can be built up to be solid main eventers.

And look at Black, he got so much better at promos just by doing them for a few weeks. You can build these guys up and not make them look like geeks, but you have to try. Give them pre-recorded promos and give them feedback on how to improve, have them work with different match producers in different styles of matches so they can advance their styles. WWE relies too much on doing the same stuff every week that it is obvious their performers stagnate.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I bet we don't see any 'Fiend' tonight, but a Bray's Mr Rogers segment where he acts like he doesn't know what happened last night, and introduces a new puppet, Balor.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Lesnar coming out and destroying Rollins again ?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I was thinking about possible opponents for him too but I really don’t want him sinking to the US title. That should mean nothing to him.
> 
> 
> I can’t think of an opponent worthy that’s not a champion. Roman maybe would work but The Fiend driving the car would be absurd in the murder angle. Strowman works but that’d hurt him a lot too. As much as I don’t want to see it, the Dolph and Miz match seems pointless enough for Fiend to kill one or both of them. I’m a Miz fan so I don’t wanna see him buried anymore, but Shane already took his credibility. Why not have the Fiend beat them both handicapped down the line? It can’t possibly hurt either more then they’re already damaged.
> ...


I was thinking if you don't want him in a feud for either of the top 2 belts yet but want him in a title feud, that leaves you IC and US and AJ is better established and would be better all around than Nak

I agree it's hard to think of an opponent that would be just right for the Fiend atm

Which is why I wouldn't put him in a feud. I'd have him destroy people quick and move on. He shouldn't feud with Balor. He should have one more match with Finn, at most, preferably just a brawl, destroy Balor again, and move on. Until he goes for the Universal Title or WWE Championship. His first real feud as the Fiend should be at the top


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I bet we don't see any 'Fiend' tonight, but a Bray's Mr Rogers segment where he acts like he doesn't know what happened last night, and introduces a new puppet, Balor.


He could introduce a new finger puppet called Ricochet. :heston


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm guessing Becky will join Seth tonight


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

rexmundi said:


> He could introduce a new finger puppet called Ricochet. :heston


Speaking of Ricochet i have a bad feeling its Seth vs Ricochet at Clash of Champs if they follow through with Lesnar not getting a rematch.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

PresidentGasman said:


> Speaking of Ricochet i have a bad feeling its Seth vs Ricochet at Clash of Champs if they follow through with Lesnar not getting a rematch.


No Sell a Palooza. :banderas


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles (Sep 14, 2016)

Please no Becky/Seth stuff anymore


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> Speaking of Ricochet i have a bad feeling its Seth vs Ricochet at Clash of Champs if they follow through with Lesnar not getting a rematch.




Finger fucker is getting a title match within the next year I’d bet anything on it. Hopefully AEW is established by then and I don’t need to care anymore because that seriously is my final straw.


But seriously who the hell can the fiend go after now? My wild prediction is going to be an attack on Austin via Skype. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Please no Becky/Seth stuff anymore


You can beg, but it won't help. Booze will though


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Still wanting a Lashley/Brock program with Lashley as a badass heel and Brock as a tweener.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Johnny Gargano & Candice LeRae to debut on Raw tonight?


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Emmanuelle said:


> Still wanting a Lashley/Brock program with Lashley as a badass heel and Brock as a tweener.


thats what they should be doing, Lesnar and Lashley beating the fuck outta each other


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Johnny Gargano & Candice LeRae to debut on Raw tonight?


Gargano confronting AJ Maybe ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Johnny Gargano & Candice LeRae to debut on Raw tonight?




Johnny will fight Seth tonight in his first defense which will be funny since Seth will use his Super Cena powers to be fine. This dumb prediction I’m actually confident in. Unless WWE grabs their balls, has Seth talking with Austin via Skype for Fiend to show up and kill Austin. Let me in Seth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Instead of a dance off, Gargano will engage super seth in a no sell off. :banderas


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Emmanuelle said:


> Still wanting a Lashley/Brock program with Lashley as a badass heel and Brock as a tweener.


lesnar interrupts a jobber match and destroys everyone. Holds RAW hostage until someone gives his rematch. 
Out comes Lashley who argues against it and demands a wwe title match of his own. 
Stare down and brawl 


Or let’s take it a step further and the match they have results in a draw. Triple threat for the championship. 

LETS GO


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed we dont see the Fiend at all tonight. Once was more than enough for that embarrassment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob is out til November boys sorry to be there bearer of bad news. I’d love to see that shit too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Fingers crossed we dont see the Fiend at all tonight. Once was more than enough for that embarrassment.




This is like the 7th post you decided to give your opinion nobody cares about. Now that I answered you are you content? Ok cool. You’re one of maybe 3 people on here who don’t like the gimmick and you’re a workrate guy so it makes sense. You done now? Feel good someone answered ya?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here to see Seth as Universal Champ :mark:

But WWE, PLEASE no Seth & Becky segments. We don't need that.

I'm one of the few, but I don't care about Bray Wyatt/The Fiend/whatever he's calling himself. I have never cared for him and I doubt I ever will.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

New Raw intro that plays in the intro to the crowd but not on TV before the show starts.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> But WWE, PLEASE no Seth & Becky segments. We don't need that..


It's been booked already :vince5


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> This is like the 7th post you decided to give your opinion nobody cares about. Now that I answered you are you content? Ok cool. You’re one of maybe 3 people on here who don’t like the gimmick and you’re a workrate guy so it makes sense. You done now? Feel good someone answered ya?


I was under the impression this was a message board and we could give our opinions on here. I can give negative opinions about something. Just like Ive seen you post 7 or more posts about how awesome or how much they need to protect this guy. At the end of the day its Bray Wyatt....he's in a goofy mask but its Bray Wyatt. Just like Balor as the Demon is ridiculous. This is just as bad if not worse.:shrug


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Fingers crossed we dont see the Fiend at all tonight. Once was more than enough for that embarrassment.


Let him in.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> It's been booked already :vince5


And it will be 30 minutes long


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Lack of selling from Seth or whatever, I'll take him over Lesnar any day. Thank God.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I was under the impression this was a message board and we could give our opinions on here. I can give negative opinions about something. Just like Ive seen you post 7 or more posts about how awesome or how much they need to protect this guy. At the end of the day its Bray Wyatt....he's in a goofy mask but its Bray Wyatt. Just like Balor as the Demon is ridiculous. This is just as bad if not worse.:shrug




You’re literally posting the same shit in every single thread. You’re a workrate Mark again. Nothing I can say will sway your opinion on him. I just find when nobody responds to you why continue to say it over and over again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> You’re literally posting the same shit in every single thread. You’re a workrate Mark again. Nothing I can say will sway your opinion on him. I just find when nobody responds to you why continue to say it over and over again?


Workrate mark? I like all kinds of wrestlers actually. And you're posting the same shit in literally every thread. Soooo whats the difference? Oh right there isnt one. Thanks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hephaesteus said:


> The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Hephaesteus said:


> The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


:bunk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Workrate mark? I like all kinds of wrestlers actually. And you're posting the same shit in literally every thread. Soooo whats the difference? Oh right there isnt one. Thanks.


He’s right though. If you ‘don’t care’ about his character that much then you wouldn’t repeat your opinion about seven times. It almost comes across as baiting tbh.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully this show is decent. Not going to hold my breathe though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> He’s right though. If you ‘don’t care’ about his character that much then you wouldn’t repeat your opinion about seven times. It almost comes across as baiting tbh.


Hmmm pretty sure its just my opinion and I can say it in any thread that its relevant. Just like when he's in every thread trashing Seth Rollins, thats his opinion.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE knows we want The Fiend, so if they hold him from us tonight then they can fuck right the fuck off


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Hephaesteus said:


> The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


Is this a real rumor?

Because they have 2 people that is better than 3/4 of the women's roster wasting away in a tag team. (Kabuki Warriors)


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE knows we want The Fiend, so if they hold him from us tonight then they can fuck right the fuck off


He wrestled Finn so isnt he a SD wrestler? I know "Wild Card" rule but I thought they were gonna stop with that.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Hephaesteus said:


> The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!


Please be a joke

I would rather have anyone besides Dana


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

CoverD said:


> Is this a real rumor?
> 
> Because they have 2 people that is better than 3/4 of the women's roster wasting away in a tag team. (Kabuki Warriors)




Dana Brooke isn’t getting a fucking title match lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The Fiend!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Dana Brooke isn’t getting a fucking title match lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I point you to the rush job of a push for Natty just because SS was on Toronto?

Or the multiple title shots for Baron Corbin?

This company honestly gives no fucks.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

CoverD said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > The Dana Brooks Becky Lynch program for NOC begins tonight!
> ...


 naah just messing around at the moment. My way of bitching bout this thin ass divas roster


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

All I care about is the fiend


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder who is next for Becky

Watch WWE making Alexa drop the tag titles just so she can feud with Becky since there are no more heels on RAW :eyeroll


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

In for the star of SummerSlam, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CoverD said:


> This company honestly gives no fucks.


Which makes me wonder: Why do we?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Lesnar was a great match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am ready for that Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins Live Sex Celebration.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

OK here we go. Basically only looking forward to see what's next for The Bex.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love that Becky Lynch got a better reaction than Nattie last night


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Fingers crossed we dont see the Fiend at all tonight. Once was more than enough for that embarrassment.


Yep. Better pull the only entertaining thing they have left from the show. Sounds like you could book for them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its Heyman in charge now


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

If Becky comes out I'm literally gonna bug the fuck out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look is Rollins sellnig an injury a day after a ppv


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I love that Becky Lynch got a better reaction than Nattie last night


Well that was to be expected, Becky is the most over superstar on the roster :becky


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. Better pull the only entertaining thing they have left from the show. Sounds like you could book for them.


Maybe the only thing that entertained YOU. You dont speak for everyone though.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm here only for the Fiend and if Ziggler will make an appearance. 

FUCK SETH ROLLINS


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok no 10 minute promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please cut a great promo and not the same shit


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Still wanna say he's not over anymore?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please no cringe pandering promo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh great we are going to get a Seth promo


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

burning it down


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If there's any indication of how big last night was for Seth, it's that reaction he just got.

You go from last week this week, it's amazing to see how much that performance did for him.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Let's see what you got, Seth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder who's next in line.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Beast Slayer chants. :Cocky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I am ready for that Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins Live Sex Celebration.


NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Rollins is over man, can't take that away from him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth looks really good today, that black shirt looks nice on him <3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can someone explain how broken, bruised, battered and beaten Rollins went toe to toe with Brock?!

All the while flipping and jumping and kicking? This makes no sense and is a bridge too far for suspension of disbelief.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I couldn't walk 7 days ago. My waist was bandaged up last night. So I did a frog splash onto a table, and I feel great! Thanks to Flipper school of no selling wrestling, I can say, I feel flippin' awesome BAY BAY!" :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> If there's any indication of how big last night was for Seth, it's that reaction he just got.
> 
> You go from last week this week, it's amazing to see how much that performance did for him.


Thats what happens when you dont get booked like a geek


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ gonna get all them belts.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Generic face Seth promo #594


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth vs Karl Anderson for the Universal title?!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It was the power of my No-SellManiacs, brother!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They just feuded tho


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

OH HELL YEAH AJ!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Really? AJ? Really? Gonna revisit this shit?


I bet Ricochet tags with him tonight with another geek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Seth Bullshit Rollins more likely


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is gonna lead to a 6 man tag, huh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You already have a title AJ, plus they feuded not that long ago.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they are rewinding Mania-June.

Ratings were awful then, so let's do that. :vince$


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

AJ/Seth again? Hell yeah


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins part two at Clash Of Champions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AJ has the belt and wants to face him?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Heel Styles vs Face Rollins is all what i need.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Why the Ascension guy is there?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Really? AJ? Really? Gonna revisit this shit?
> 
> 
> I bet Ricochet tags with him tonight with another geek.
> ...


Yep Ricochette to help!!

:cole


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I see a Fiend mask in the crowd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God, I love heel styles.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Gallows the only one wearing face paint?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This crowd cannot make up it's mind who they're supporting. Cheer Seth at first, then they switch to cheering for AJ lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AJ chants over the top face champion 

:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH they are still doing 2/3 falls


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth needs more fire in his voice. All that monotone shit is dull. The difference between Rollins and AJ on the mic in that short time was easily noticeable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So we went from Seth feuding with Brock to Seth feuding with AJ? Is it April again? Please tell me it is, since it would mean the Iiconics are still champs :sadbecky


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DAMN THOSE AJ CHANTS!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This Raw looks like shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey/Andrade again? What did I do to deserve that hell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crime Tyme 2.0 is pretty terrible.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Are those cups empty?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Rollins just isn’t likable


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> This crowd cannot make up it's mind who they're supporting. Cheer Seth at first, then they switch to cheering for AJ lol.


AJ is over too.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boogie Cousins and crackhead is more entertaining than Rollins and AJ.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Look how over Rollins is! Crowd is chanting for the Heel!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AJ/Seth. Not bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 fucking cringey fucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep Ricochette to help!!
> 
> :cole




Gargano as third nerd? Thats my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What the hell was that ending to a segment 

Geez


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What Super Seth really meant is that, later tonight, he will teach a lesson on how not to sell. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is a ref talking?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Why is Gallows the only one wearing face paint?




Because he looks badass with that face paint on. 

Can my boy boogie and crackhead kill the cab driver plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't come up with that bullshit of "Seth is not at 100%", fuck that bullshit


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Really? AJ? Really? Gonna revisit this shit?
> 
> 
> I bet Ricochet tags with him tonight with another geek.
> ...


Why not? The dynamic is different this time, and their match was good.

Plus Seth has no other challengers.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

These 3 stooges


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

AJ was way more over than Seth that segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami is speaking for the smarks again. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is Joe a face now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Sami's reaction when he realised Joe was standing behind him :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Joe vs Zayn means Joe has a chance of winning.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Joe mad walking to the ring? If you want dude that bad, he's right behind you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joe face turn like I suspected and owed Zayn. Kevin Owen's Water Boy. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sami speaking the facts :fact


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn really got bitched out.:done 

If they are really turning Joe face then he *must* keep the same demeanor.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, which account are you on here Sami?

The Joe stuff made me laugh. I'm all for a Joe face turn given what they've done with him as a heel.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Sad that the likes of Zayn,Reigns,Joe,Black or Bryan had no matches at summerslam

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe vs Ref coming up


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I can get behind a face Samoa Joe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should copy the commissioner Foley thing and have the Street Prophets in random places in the building every week.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd started trolling Seth during the middle of that promo. Not exactly what you want from your face champion the night after he wins the title


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I got an opponent for the Fiend

:brock

Only problems are Vince would never do it the right way (brutal, gory crap), and it would require more appearances from Brock to do it right, and it would need Brock to give the Fiend the rub in the end


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> AJ was way more over than Seth that segment.


He was


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who is writing these promos, if you know what the fuck the problem is then fix it


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth went back to cringe city....gee, what a shocker.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Joe is turning face


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This should be a win for Joe....right? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Jones said:


> The crowd started trolling Seth during the middle of that promo. Not exactly what you want from your face champion the night after he wins the title


Missed it, how were they trolling him?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> He was


He's got that swag as a heel. 

Even tho the matches with Ricochet were kind of bland, I want to see AJ back as one of the top heels.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KOTR IS BACK :mark :mark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King of the Rings returns...wonder what the winner will get.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Whoever wins King of the Ring please don't give them a king gimmick.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

The OC branding has definitely turned around. The official, the original, the only club that matters. I like it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

King of the Ring? Interesting...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit King of the Ring

KING FIEND BITCHES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only way to make this RAW better


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JRL said:


> Whoever wins King of the Ring please don't give them a king gimmick.


BUT THE KING GIMMICK WAS GREAT THE KIDS'LL LOVE IT :vince5


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Booker T was the last good king.

Predicting now that Drew or Ricochet win


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I bet Samoa Joe wins KOTR


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Once again WWE,

ditch the stale MitB that is always so obvious.

Make King of the Ring a Summer tourney where the winner gets a World title shot at Summerslam.


Use the tourney as a way to build guys (like a Cesaro). Winning a fluke briefcase builds nobody.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JRL said:


> Whoever wins King of the Ring please don't give them a king gimmick.


King BOOKAHH was great tho. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KOTR hype :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait, hold up! They had X-teen angles of Roman getting dropped?

Why so many fucking angles?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KOTR, yeah! :mark

I hope it will mean something, like a world championship match for the winner of something big.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trophies said:


> King of the Rings returns...wonder what the winner will get.


Jobbing to WWE chosen one


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who is making the matches for Raw official? Cos I assume Shane is still in charge of SD, but is he in charge of Raw too? Or is it Triple H, cos he was on Raw last week when Roman almost got hit...


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trophies said:


> King of the Rings returns...wonder what the winner will get.


24/7 title shot


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> King of the Rings returns...wonder what the winner will get.


buried...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Andrade needs to win it and be renamed King Andrade. Eventually pair him up with the Queen, Charlotte Flair.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Sami vs. Joe was great in NXT...gonna be awful here.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Wait, hold up! They had X-teen angles of Roman getting dropped?
> 
> Why so many fucking angles?


So they could have a shitload of video to edit together so it would look not as awful in video package recaps :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well Ricochet was King Ricochet in other places....


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Holy shit King of the Ring
> 
> KING FIEND BITCHES
> 
> ...


Yeah, no. If Fiend is in the tournament that means he's going to work 4 or so matches. You absolutely do not want to kill his aura right now by wrestling 4 times in like a month.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Crime Tyme 2.0 is pretty terrible.


Cryme Tyme was way better than these 2, atleast they got a reaction lol


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Is this where we see the Fiend?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone just told me Corbin is hurt is this real? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Wait so now they have footage from the car that murdered Roman's quarterpanel?

How did they get that? How does it exist? :heyman6


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Night night cab driver bitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...Sami squashed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I just love how SZ and Joe enter the ring :lmao :cool2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol whens the last time Sami won a match? serious question.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

So now Sami wears a shirt like Owens


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

The only King of this Ring is Jerry the King :grapes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Maybe Joe can start getting some fuckin wins finally


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Zayn tapped out already. :lmao He's so ass.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman and Joe tag team :sodone


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wen was the last time Sami won a match?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Booker T was the last good king.
> 
> Predicting now that Drew or Ricochet win


Drew would be a great pick.

Hope this year the kotr winner gets something instead of a crown and a king in his name.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> Wait, hold up! They had X-teen angles of Roman getting dropped?
> 
> Why so many fucking angles?


Because they want us to know they are a shit company.

To have us believe that was a live incident, they showed multiple angles, had a obvious edit to combine the recorded footage with the aftermatch, and on top of it all, a different vehicle that wasn't damaged.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This is all Sami's punishment for not bending the knee to Saudi Arabia


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, welp there goes face Joe :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

So Joe is still a heel then.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Joe's not turning face :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"You thought he was turning face? Fuck you pal! This is good shit!" :vince5


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

God damn, Canada always has awesome crowds.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh Joe, just let us love you.

I need to see him and Roman team up eventually.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Once again WWE,
> 
> ditch the stale MitB that is always so obvious.
> 
> ...


KotR with stakes is just as obvious. Tournament, Rumble, or MitB the winner is hardly ever a surprise. Cesaro and the likes are never going to get built up in KotR because they won't win and being a runner up or less in something like that is worthless.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Meh, he’ll be a corny face in 6 months


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So Sami Zayn is the new Curt Hawkins... Awful. I guess that AEW comment pissed someone off.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Has Sami won a match since coming back from injury? One? Glorified Jobber now. 

KOTR returns. Wonder who's going to win it then lose every single match for an entire year thus making the crown worthless?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HEINOUS ATROCITIES :monkey


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I knew Joe was staying heel called that shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Who is making the matches for Raw official? Cos I assume Shane is still in charge of SD, but is he in charge of Raw too? Or is it Triple H, cos he was on Raw last week when Roman almost got hit...


The McMahons and HHH run both shows.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Joe: I'm Not Gonna Forgive Any of You

Crowd: JOE JOE JOE 

LMAO


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

deepelemblues said:


> BUT THE KING GIMMICK WAS GREAT THE KIDS'LL LOVE IT :vince5


That's right I forgot how it's such good shit!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz and his stupid, punchable face


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JRL said:


> That's right I forgot how it's such good shit!


Part of a sophisticated product


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

King of the ring was awesome when it was a PPV event and it meant something...used to look forward to that event just as much as In Your House lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Joe is better as a heel anyway. The problem though is he has already lost a billion times in important matches. Squashing Zayn in 2 minutes doesn't change that. So i'm not sure where they could go with him besides challenging Rollins, so he could lose in another important match OR feud with Strowman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the king gimmick. It won’t work with geeks like Ricochet though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> Miz and his stupid, punchable face


Well that face got Maryse, so its doing something right


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> He wrestled Finn so isnt he a SD wrestler? I know "Wild Card" rule but I thought they were gonna stop with that.


Wyatt is pretty much a RAW superstar


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> Wen was the last time Sami won a match?


Sami Zayn hasn't won a singles match since May 13, and has only won once since Fastlane.

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/sean-ross-stats-wwe-raw-8519-and-wwe-smackdown-8619


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day skittles ad. :lol


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Maybe Miz wins King of the Ring?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Hey Toronto you got a real movie star" Lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray is going to attack SCSA. I’m locked into my prediction now. Nobody makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> KotR with stakes is just as obvious. Tournament, Rumble, or MitB the winner is hardly ever a surprise. Cesaro and the likes are never going to get built up in KotR because they won't win and being a runner up or less in something like that is worthless.


But I would have them win.

A Cesaro will never win the Rumble or main event WM.

So Summerslam, which used to be the hardcore fan's PPV where heels and fan favs actually won, should be the PPV you give big pushes to the cult fan favs.

Have Cesaro run through a tournament is the best way to build a guy like him. His strength is not promos or character, it's portraying a 'beast'. Perfect guy to win a tournament and face the champ at Summerslam.

Instead of having the same 2-3 guys trade the belt every month, you can make guys through that. I feel having a midcard act go through a tournament builds them better than, 'hey he grabbed the briefcase! That means he's a main eventer now!".


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Joseph92 said:
> 
> 
> > Wen was the last time Sami won a match?
> ...


KO and Sami beat the New Day on Stomping Grounds pre-show I believe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ronzilla said:


> King of the ring was awesome when it was a PPV event and it meant something...used to look forward to that event just as much as In Your House lol


Yeah its sad its nothing more than an event that takes place on an episode of Raw now. Cause we really need Stomping Grounds and Fastlane more than a King Of The Ring ppv, ya know cause those are so much more deserving of being ppvs...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It is depressing to see where Miz has gone from that late 2016 run to where he is now.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The vintage jackknife!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Bray is going to attack SCSA. I’m locked into my prediction now. Nobody makes sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Austin scheduled to be there live to promote his show tonight?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Thatguy45 said:


> Maybe Miz wins King of the Ring?


:lmao. Yea right bro


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trophies said:


> New Day skittles ad. :lol


Still ain't beating this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Austin scheduled to be there live to promote his show tonight?


No they said from his home in LA


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

JRL said:


> The vintage jackknife!


:heston


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> New Day skittles ad. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What is with these guys selling these days? Can't look anymore fake.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Well that face got Maryse, so its doing something right


That’s real life. His stupid facial expressions are all wrong for his current character.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Aré they trying to sell gear or something? No one is taking their shirt off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JRL said:


> The vintage jackknife!


:nash


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

What is Zigglers shirt


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ziggler is wearing a kabuki warriors shirt lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> No they said from his home in LA


Oh nice that would be cool too if The Fiend shows up at this house


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Why can’t we get screen by screen on Raw?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thatguy45 said:


> Aré they trying to sell gear or something? No one is taking their shirt off


Dépends where.

I know that they're selling a LOT of these in Japan.


----------



## kaminaridark (Aug 13, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> A disaster.












:x:ghost


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

So much for Ziggler selling the beating that Goldberg gave him. Fuck hell breh. fpalm


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Miz screwed Miz" :lmao Love Dolph.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What is with these guys selling these days? Can't look anymore fake.


I swear when they went HD ten years ago it was a noticeable difference in how fake it looked. And I was 9 then


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Austin scheduled to be there live to promote his show tonight?




Skype. Can see Bray flown there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So did Ziggler get hurt by the Spears or not? What is wrong these days?! Is selling frowned upon? Do guys think that people will think they're taking things too seriously? What the hell?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161067853493067776


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161067853493067776


I was hoping Balor would jump Seth even tho I know he’s going on vacation.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Zig Zag has been buried so bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161067853493067776




Give me a major NWO like turn and I’d mark. If Seth spit in someone’s face or something he may even earn points in my book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Miz is continuing to use Bryan's moves as a face? lol thats so fucking stupid, they literally got someone on here taking someone elses signature moves and doing them, not as a storyline anymore but now they're actually apart of his moveset....


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Seeing Ziggler not selling being ran down repeatedly last night reminds me of that wonderful story when Undertaker began to work stiff on Chris Masters for not selling his offense. Sometimes you need to make them sell.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember when selling was a huge part of wrestling?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Why is Miz still using Bryan's kicks?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

No Paige tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161036011708674048


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Miz actually beat Ziggler with the Figure Four Leg Lock. :beckylol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When was the last time Miz won with the figure four?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How come they talk about Ziggler stealing sweet chin music from HBK, but not the Fiend stealing the mandible claw from Foley?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Figure Four won a match??? Is it 1988 again?


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> No Paige tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161036011708674048



She needs neck surgery, so probably preparing for that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember when selling was a huge part of wrestling?


Remember when being entertaining was a huge part of wrestling?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this Zigglers gimmick now :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to act like Miz is Goldberg :heston


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol if Ziggler loses and then insults his opponents calling them a coward becomes a thing I'm down for that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So first they jobbed Sami and now Dolph? Fuck them, WOAT first hour.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Whose better at being at being delusional? Ziggler or Jericho?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This ***** the Black Knight!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> When was the last time Miz won with the figure four?


The last time he was a face :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> How come they talk about Ziggler stealing sweet chin music from HBK, but not the Fiend stealing the mandible claw from Foley?


Or HBK stealing it from "Gentleman" Chris Adams who trained SCSA and on and on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmanuelle said:


> Why is Miz still using Bryan's kicks?


Thats what i was saying, he's a face now, so why is he continuing to do another guys moves thats on the roster? It made sense when he was a heel and feuding with Bryan, but why is he still doing them? Fucker literally just stole another wrestlers signature moves whos on the same roster as him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please let this be Dolph's new character. Shit never gets old.

Damn Charly. And damn Becky.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Are they actually managing to make Ziggler entertaining?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

she's fire holy hell


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha gotta be Becky's next opponent.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziggler is gold.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Remember when selling was a huge part of wrestling?


When was this taken, grandpa?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Charly get a tan? wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Can we PLEASE finally get a good challenger for Becky? Would that be too much to ask for?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Zigs.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a crime the way WWE treats Sami and Dolph, two of the best wrestlers they have.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bex :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still not a single mention of the hottest most talked about thing from Summerslam?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zigs is getting props in my book. Good shit boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stormbringer said:


> When was this taken, grandpa?!


It was at a time Presidents were hanging out with Epstein, oh wait.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well done by Becky.. I'm intrigued.

I wonder whats next for Miz now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky Lynch is the epitome of charisma, what an awesome promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Poor Zigs.


At least it's pretty entertaining lol.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> So much for Ziggler selling the beating that Goldberg gave him. Fuck hell breh. fpalm


He read the Seth Rollins book of selling. Chapter 1, Don't.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish we could've seen more of Charly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Still not a single mention of the hottest most talked about thing from Summerslam?


Cathy Kelley was at SS?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Still not a single mention of the hottest most talked about thing from Summerslam?




Stone Cold. I’m riding my wild prediction now fuck it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I love this version of Becky Lynch. No ones friend, not looking for a friend and getting things that was owed to her. She is not playing around on Raw and has been on fire this year. :mark


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

No Lacey tonight...
She was on Main Event against Dana Brooke.
:{


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Can we PLEASE finally get a good challenger for Becky? Would that be too much to ask for?


Have you seen the roster of women they got on raw? lol thats one thing i thought about ever since Becky got so over and became so big, she has no one on her level in the division to feud with now. 

Its like if Stone Cold was on 205 Live, who on there would be on his level to feud with?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I wish we could've seen more of Charly.


Just make the first hour about her


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch it be Christian this time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky is starting to get back to the aura she had back in late 2018


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need NWO back in here. I'm bored.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god Ricochet has a mic.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Have you seen the roster of women they got on raw? lol thats one thing i thought about ever since Becky got so over and became so big, she has no one on her level in the division to feud with now.
> 
> Its like if Stone Cold was on 205 Live, who on there would be on his level to feud with?


The roster has great talent, they are just booked so poorly. Asuka would be an awesome challenger, she even has the win over Becky from the Rumble, but she's rotting in the tag division.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh no...Ricochet has a mic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH, YOU'RE LATE!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet, talent just bounces right off him.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Stinkfinger is interrupting Elias.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Perfect. Dickochet relegated to jobber duty. PERFECT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

1 and only


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

TY Ricochet!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought I read somewhere that the wild card rule was over. And if it is over is the brand split over too?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i see Ricochet heard all the criticisms of his outfit from Summerslam, dude took the shirt off, it makes it look alot less like a gimp outfit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Why can't they just book Ricochet to his strengths and keep him off the damn mic?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Elias had to stand there to put Ricochet's feet on his shoulders.

I'm so fucking tired of this flippy shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Becky Lynch is the epitome of charisma, what an awesome promo


Best promo of the division.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

A guy wants to sing to the audience without being interrupted.

The other appears to insult him and pull a fight.

Who is heel?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wasn’t Wade Barrett the last KOTR? Yeah that worked out so well for him too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> Damn Charly.


Dat mouf! Dem lips! :gasm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck would they give Ricochet a mic. Terminate the man who made that decision.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please don’t come out Bray please god no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ricochet telling Elias that he sucks HAHAHAHA the irony


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ricochet dresses like a newbie diving headfirst into the leather bar scene

i would imagine


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That botch :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't like how wrestlers can just make their own matches. How can they just make the decision to have a match whenever they want? It takes away from the realism of the show.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess since Shane is off TV now Elias will be on both shows?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck would they give Ricochet a mic. Terminate the man who made that decision.


Heyman can't self terminate


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Becky Lynch is the epitome of charisma, what an awesome promo


You know, I wasn't as high on her a year ago, when she was getting the huge push, but seeing her cut awesome promo after awesome promo, and surviving a 3 MONTH LACEY EVAN'S FEUD has made me like her a lot.

She's great, she just needs some quality challengers, because she's so far above everyone else that isn't Charlotte or Asuka. The former they've spammed too many matches with, and the latter is rotting in the tag division.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't like how wrestlers can just make their own matches. How can they just make the decision to have a match whenever they want? It takes away from the realism of the show.


Especially when it's the main event. Like WWE went on TV without a main event planned until the beginning promo guy setting one up.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Ricochet almost killed himself lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Another match tomorrow night for these 2?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shoulder up. Extended jobber feud. Perfect. Keep talent away from finger boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That match was just stupid awkward.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the wild card rule was over. And if it is over is the brand split over too?


The Wild Card rule was just some lame excuse to lowkey end the brand split without actually ending it cause of the deal SDL has with Fox in the fall. Now they haven't mentioned the Wildcard Rule in ages, and guys just show up on whatever show they want. 

So yeah they have ended the brand split essentially without officially saying its ended, then when the deal with Fox starts it'll go back to be more in effect i'd say.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EC3 & Cesaro teamed together on Main Event, i have to check that out!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good that Flipochet is not getting involved with Styles anymore.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Good that Flipochet is not getting involved with Styles anymore.


I think Styles/Strowman is next.

They have done this Rey/Andrade match way too many times for me to give a fuck. They are good matches, but they are so fucking pointless. They've had a 2/3 falls match before too.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope that don't waste Ricochet in a feud with Elias. A terrible opponent can kill your momentum. Ask Seth about that while he was feuding with Baron Corbin forever. YIKES.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God it feels like Rey and Andrade have had like a thousand matches already, isn't this like their 3rd 2 out of 3 falls match? Can they not think of anyone else for Andrade to wrestle?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Have zero experience with back injuries, but that ended rather fast and awkwardly shortly after Ricochet landed on that dive stupidly hard. Possible injury?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> You know, I wasn't as high on her a year ago, when she was getting the huge push, but seeing her cut awesome promo after awesome promo, and surviving a 3 MONTH LACEY EVAN'S FEUD has made me like her a lot.
> 
> She's great, she just needs some quality challengers, because she's so far above everyone else that isn't Charlotte or Asuka. The former they've spammed too many matches with, and the latter is rotting in the tag division.


She's a survivor. They are shitting the bed with her title reign but her charisma and presence are keeping her alive. She hasn't had one good challenger since winning the title but she still manages to keep her intrigue and overness. 



TheLooseCanon said:


> Especially when it's the main event. Like WWE went on TV without a main event planned until the beginning promo guy setting one up.


Seriously. It's lazy AF.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SummerSlam in Boston next year. Seems like a weird choice to me. I might go though since Boston is like an hour drive from me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's WWE's obession with 2 outta 3 falls. Like fuck they've done so damn many of them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161070944745656320


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t explain how drunk me is so happy for Ricochet being brought down the card.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope this thing doesnt drag out. Gargano is the only one who could drag a good match out of Andrade.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

again with these 2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina...lordy wens3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> God it feels like Rey and Andrade have had like a thousand matches already, isn't this like their 3rd 2 out of 3 falls match? Can they not think of anyone else for Andrade to wrestle?


Andrade vs Black would be a good match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zelina wens3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Zelina :book


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This blatant use of matches with built in segments, to try to lean into this idiotic decree to not have so much wrestling during commercials has got to stop.

Remember when just the announcement of a 2 out of 3 falls match was exciting?

This idiocy has killed the match format in under 5 weeks.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas :banderas


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Outside of this Rey feud, which is just them spamming pointless matches one after the other, has Andrade had a singular feud in the WWE?


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

shitty reffing is actually realistic


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am shocked they didn't go to commercial after the first fall!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161070944745656320


Nak v Kofi confirmed for tomorrow, then.
SDL continues to be RAW, Part 2 every week.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Imagine if a 2 out of 3 falls match ends in 2 falls.. Honestly, Andrade needs that real bad at this point. Just beat Mysterio twice.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope this thing doesnt drag out. Gargano is the only one who could drag a good match out of Andrade.




Lol you’re a gimmick account now I’m convinced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope this thing doesnt drag out. Gargano is the only one who could drag a good match out of Andrade.


No need to be silly now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Andrade vs Rey, lol its definitely the new Ziggler vs Kofi from 2009. They had like 5 matches on SDL, already had a few on Raw, one two weeks ago, now again this week, i mean is it where they're both Mexican and Vince thinks Mexicans should only wrestle other Mexicans?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

NEXT WEEEK MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALLLL ARE YOU READY.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hope this thing doesnt drag out. Gargano is the only one who could drag a good match out of Andrade.


Boy if you don't get..


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy shit! Does Rey realize that Ntro was 22 years ago!?!?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Andrade, future WWE Champion hopefully!!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Has Corbin or Lacey been on TV??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

xio8ups said:


> NEXT WEEEK MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALLLL ARE YOU READY.


Yes. The low Raw ratings will be entertaining


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Renee is very interested about things getting into people's heads


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yikes, that slingshot destroyer.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

you want opponents head on brays lamp, milk at it even in mybtaste dont like it..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Growing up Andrade said Rey was one of his heroes, lol i bet he's sick to death of him now and dying to wrestle someone else.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Has Corbin or Lacey been on TV??




Lacey on main event and someone is telling me BDBC is injured but I think they’re fucking with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Andrade is a great wrestler, but I have no attachment to anything about him, anything he does, or who he is.

That's a fault on WWE for doing absolutely nothing of value with him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn a clean sweep.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow Andrade with the sweep.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


>


Is that the same woman?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Rey stealing Juventud's old attires from his closet or what?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Rey jobs too much


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Andrade finally done with Mysterio...please.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Lol you’re a gimmick account now I’m convinced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You calling me that is the most hilarious thing on this forum.




wkc_23 said:


> No need to be silly now.


Andrade's best match was with Gargano. Just like most people who wrestle Johnny.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeep. Get em tf outta here :Out


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Clean sweep! Andrade wins after 2 falls! I freaking sort of called it!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone called this. :mark :mark :mark

EDIT: Southerner. :grin2:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Has Corbin or Lacey been on TV??


Lacey was on Main Event again, she had a match with Dana Brooke.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I got no problem with that. Andrade looks strong and heelish at the same time thanks to Zelina.

Now please let him win something big. Hell, let him win KOTR.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This RAW has been booked perfectly so far. Am I this drunk? Andrade swept, Miz looked strong...what the fuck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Let this shit "feud" end, and book Andrade into something of worth.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Is that the same woman?!


lol no. Left = Cathy Kelley Right = Charly Caruso


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thats hilarious. 

Btw they have to have Austin put over Seth???
:maury


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Boooy Zelina is BAE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrade over Rey Mysterio 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fucking YES!!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice clean sweep


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Andrade finally done with Mysterio...please.


Lol no he's not, just watch Rey will get a rematch next week where he wins, then Andrade will get a rematch the week after that and so on....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the fuck are they doing to Mysterio? Has he said that he is going to AEW when his contract is up?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stormbringer said:


> Is that the same woman?!


No

Cathy on the left, Charly on the right


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clean sweep :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What even is the point of Rey in the main roster anymore?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

weirdness.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> You calling me that is the most hilarious thing on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You’re someone else to say this. What’s my gimmick? Being someone who likes good storytelling in wrestling? I’ll take that as a compliment.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Stone Cold trying to put Seth over.
lololol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Steve's just here to put over Seth?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why does Austim need to put over Seth?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Austin being brought on here to talk about Seth Rollins? Do they just want every legend to come on Raw and kiss his ass? Bret did it last night, DX on Raw reunion, jesus desperate much?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

how drunk/coked up is austin right now


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

JRL said:


> Steve's just here to put over Seth?


Lame!!! Yesss


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Austin putting Seth Rollins over and Rollins got another rub. :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fucking corporate talk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> You’re someone else to say this. What’s my gimmick? Being someone who likes good storytelling in wrestling? I’ll take that as a compliment.


Nah let's not bring up all the spamming in threads from you and NWO about your boy Baron and Lacey. Hell you were probably the same person.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Andrade's best match was with Gargano. Just like most people who wrestle Johnny.


So because Gargano was his best match, that doesn't make him a great wrestler as well? Makes no sense on your part.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ribalde said:


> Stone Cold trying to put Seth over.
> lololol


And after the feed ends.


Austin: Ok Vince, where's my sack on money
Vince drops money sack
Austin: Good. Now Im taking a long shower. I feel unclean.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Yes. The low Raw ratings will be entertaining


They'll do numbers for a preseason this year that they did against regular season last year maybe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A pretty nothing interview with Austin there...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KING


FUCKING


JOE 


BOOK IT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He came to talk about Seth?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

WWE ripping off AEW and having a tournament


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

virus21 said:


> And after the feed ends.
> 
> 
> Austin: Ok Vince, where's my sack on money
> ...


lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Austin was essentially saying for Seth's entire run on the main roster he had no idea who his character was, lol that goes for alot of people Steve he's had no character and really still doesn't.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

USA network is WWEs bitch. 4 hours on Monday and 3 hours on Tuesday


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JRL said:


> Steve's just here to put over Seth?


And his new TV show.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They’re in Canada. Why not ask Bret Hart what he thought of the match?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Austin being brought on here to talk about Seth Rollins?


Another "Legend's stamp" as another attempt to put Rollins over. Yawn and where the hell is The Fiend, which this show would be built around if Vince followed modern trends?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is that 97 Nitro shit!


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> LOL


Why aren't they using TOUT?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stormbringer said:


> This is that 97 Nitro shit!


So good?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> They’re in Canada. Why not ask Bret Hart what he thought of the match?


Specially with how Bret interacted with Rollins before the match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow Austin really got beat down by the Fiend there. Oh that didn't happen? But I thought someone promised that....hahaha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re trying everything to get geek ass Rollins over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm honestly don't feel like watching this shit right now, they need to hurry up and bring out Becky and The Fiend before the 3rd hour so I can tune out


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Next lets get Sting to come on the show and say how much he likes Seth and how much he's glad Seth was the one to end his career.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah let's not bring up all the spamming in threads from you and NWO about your boy Baron and Lacey. Hell you were probably the same person.



Never posted about them in a thread not dedicated to it. Try again. [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

WWE finally broken Rey Mysterio. :mj2


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Austin was really only there (via Skype) so that they could have a reason to promote his show for the USA Network, but I agree that asking him about Rollins wasn't a good idea. They may think of it is a rub from Austin to Rollins, but it doesn't make Rollins look any better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder where this is going for Rey.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> They’re trying everything to get geek ass Rollins over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But see Stone Cold likes him don't you like him now too? i mean don't you wanna like who Stone Cold likes?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CHUG CHUG CHUG :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rey you're rich STFU


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Bet Austin wishes he had been doing that.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Never posted about them in a thread not dedicated to it. Try again. [emoji3590]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still a gimmick/troll account. Keep up the great work.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> More Charly :mark:


Ok


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wow Austin really got beat down by the Fiend there


But how lit would it have been if one of the puppets peaked out?


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


DeMarcus Cousins was so bored by RAW that he feel asleep. :laugh:

Can't blame him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Southerner said:


> Austin was really only there (via Skype) so that they could have a reason to promote his show for the USA Network, but I agree that asking him about Rollins wasn't a good idea. They make think of it is a rub from Austin to Rollins, but it doesn't make Rollins look any better.


It really hurts Rollins, cause its looking pretty desperate and obvious corporate is paying these legends to come on and put him over, thus making Rollins a little corporate bitch boy who needs all this help to get over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Wow Austin really got beat down by the Fiend there. Oh that didn't happen? But I thought someone promised that....hahaha




I predicted something? I’m always wrong. It’s literally an ongoing thing of me being optimistic about the product. Why not quote me. You’re baiting kid. Fortunately I’ve seen two great posters banned recently for baiting so I won’t fall for it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder where this is going for Rey.




The Fiend kills him and he becomes a puppet plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This edition of Slurp Super Sethie is nauseating. fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bradatar said:


> The Fiend kills him and he becomes a puppet plz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But I would have them win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was it ever that? No offense but that seems like revisionist history based off one or two SummerSlams. Wasting a moment like that on Cesaro just makes no sense as he's just worthless on his own and nobody cares about him. Now with somebody who's actually worthwhile and folk care about then yeah it can help. But regardless all of the "win this get a title shot" special event matches all tend to be predictable as hell.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I predicted something? I’m always wrong. It’s literally an ongoing thing of me being optimistic about the product. Why not quote me. You’re baiting kid. Fortunately I’ve seen two great posters banned recently for baiting so I won’t fall for it.


Im not baiting. Just bringing up something from the thread. You should know the difference. :bored


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Next lets get Sting to come on the show and say how much he likes Seth and how much he's glad Seth was the one to end his career.


I can see it happening. First Bret Hart now Austin. Shit is so forced.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm thinking they're saving The Fiend for after Seth vs AJ where he attacks Seth, which i don't like, cause i really don't see them taking the title off Seth this quick again. The Fiend needs at least 2 more feuds under his belt before going after Rollins.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew/Cedric? Two of the most bland guys on the roster.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Ok


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Who gives a 205 flip about this match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew is such a big slab of manliness!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can see it happening. First Bret Hart now Austin. Shit is so forced.


But aren't legends supposed to put new talent over?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I miss Wade Barrett 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cedric probably gonna win with a rollup


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Razor’s edge into turnbuckle should be a finisher


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I predicted something? I’m always wrong. It’s literally an ongoing thing of me being optimistic about the product. Why not quote me. You’re baiting kid. Fortunately I’ve seen two great posters banned recently for baiting so I won’t fall for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who got banned?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So King Of The Ring is a 16-man tournament? Sounds good to me!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol WWE still promoting KOTR as if it means something when you win it, lol the last guy that it really meant something for who won it was Booker T who went on to win the world title and had a character change. And that was like 14 years ago, all winners after that have meant nothing, yet WWE to this day still acts as if whoever wins it has as much meaning as when Austin won it or when Bret won it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> But aren't legends supposed to put new talent over?


Only when its organically done. It can't be as obvious as it is with Seth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Drew McIntyre = stunned silence

I'm sure you could hear a fat kid farting halfway across the arena when he's out there


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I miss Wade Barrett
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Favorite member of The United Kingdom stable I take it? :regal


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The Austin segment was forced and lame but nothing tops the segment where they made Bryan kiss Roman's ass on RAW after he lost at Fastlane to him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok time to end this match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I miss Wade Barrett
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! I was immediately a fan when i saw him on the original version of NXT.

And Bad New Barrett was great too...while it lasted. Atleast he got a good 5 reigns as IC Champion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

virus21 said:


>


NWO is that you? lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Only when its organically done. It can't be as obvious as it is with Seth.


Yeah every week they got a new legend popping up to say how great Seth is, Bret was the most obviously forced, cause we all know what Bret thinks about Rollins. Bret's constantly criticized Seth for years, yet last night wished him luck and patted him on the back.

You can tell Bret got paid a ton of money to show up there for 10 seconds and put over their golden boy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

End him Drew!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match pretty good tho.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The Austin segment felt forced and lame but nothing tops the post Fastlane 2015 interview on RAW where they made Bryan kiss Roman's ass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> NWO is that you? lol


What, no


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was one of the best matches Drew's ever had IMO.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is this feud over now? I hope.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

There have been 4 endings to this match is still going! Why can't matches end without trying for a "This is Awesome" chant?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Is Cedric dead? I think he is


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Is it just me or was that a decent match?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG what a freakin match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great match. That’s how you help get a guy like Cedric over, letting him do his thing in the ring like that.

That Claymore was sick.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Good match, nice to see Ceddy getting some shine. Hope they give the matches in the KOTR plenty of time because if so, it has a lot of potential. What a Claymore to finish as well :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

They completely demanded there crowd. Crowd wanted no parts, then out of nowhere "this is awesome". Drew and Cedric mesh so well.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> Who got banned?




NWO permad and Raymond got a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

That finish


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Even this got "This is Awesome"
Even WWE live Audience lost its credibility...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Drew will win KOTR, mark my words.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Now throw it up you mother lovers." :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Throw it up you mother lovers :HA


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes! I knew Heyman would be pissed at Brock


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That Claymore kick at the end looked brutal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah geez Lesnar is still fucking here? god can he fuck off back to UFC already?


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> Throw it up you mother lovers <img src="http://i.imgur.com/F66HcRC.gif" border="0" alt="" title="HA" class="inlineimg" />


AJ is good at being a douche ?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Drew will win KOTR, mark my words.


He really needs to win the KOTR so we can have a real king and not a peasant.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

OH PLEASE PLAY IT AS BROCK LOST ON PURPOSE PLEASE


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah every week they got a new legend popping up to say how great Seth is, Bret was the most obviously forced, cause we all know what Bret thinks about Rollins. Bret's constantly criticized Seth for years, yet last night wished him luck and patted him on the back.
> 
> You can tell Bret got paid a ton of money to show up there for 10 seconds and put over their golden boy.


Can't wait for Cena to effusively praise seth for shattering his nose and nearly killing him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What are the chances Brock has a feud other than going for a title?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Drew match not involving Roman? What sorcery is this?!? 8*D And surprise surprise, he winds up having the MOTN with another very capable talent. Shame that he and Cedric will go back to having shitty booking very soon, but at least there was a brief reprieve from it.

Cool to see Gallows rocking facepaint again like he did in NJPW.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ is so funny as a heel.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

What if we get to finals of King of the Ring then Brock just shows up and wins lol


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Drew will win KOTR, mark my words.


I fucking hope so.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Brock is there live that would be intriguing. Maybe he gets a feud outside of the main event randomly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray should kill Bork here and I can just go to bed happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> WWE finally broken Rey Mysterio. :mj2




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161084348835102725


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Ah geez Lesnar is still fucking here? god can he fuck off back to UFC already?




He gonna put Bray over here and Tyrion May have a stroke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

No way Jose is still alive? Well I'll be.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Skinner in the conga line?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait what? Roode getting an actual entrance? what the hell is going on?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

BOBBY ROODE!!!!!
YES!!!!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Robert vs. Jose :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crazy that Robert Roode is in the lower card.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow. When was the last time Roode got a full entrance with this music?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Spent his time off TV regrowing his beard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? Roode getting an actual entrance? what the hell is going on?


WWE had some extra money in budget


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm convinced Roode will never make it in WWE. They won't allow him to.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is this match happening?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Roode still employed?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? Roode getting an actual entrance? what the hell is going on?




Means 24/7 or Bork Shenanigans I hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ok so when does Truth come out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161089006739869699


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Brock must be coming out to beat the shit out of both of these guys


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Roode=one of the most wasted talents.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Bobby ROOOO's moustache (2019-2019). Gone too soon.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Crazy that Robert Roode is in the lower card.


Samoa Joe is the only TNA guy they do not bury. styles doesn't count to me because he grinded all over. But look at Roode, Young, Drew, EC3, Spud, Mike Kanelis, etc


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Roode deserves so much better. No Way Jose is trash.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I forgot about Robert Roode.

Hey, can we please keep Charly on the screen while this Roode and NWJ match is going on?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Renee slandering pittsburgh???


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why do they change angles like that? Why can't we just have the move play out?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Roode looks like a white Jinder Mahal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> *Samoa Joe is the only TNA guy they do not bury*. styles doesn't count to me because he grinded all over. But look at Roode, Young, Drew, EC3, Spud, Mike Kanelis, etc


Lol what? Joe is beyond buried at this point, he loses to everyone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just realized Roode is from Canada. That's the only reason he got a full entrance and a win.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please just send Brock to the ring. Please Paul. Let anyone who has a problem come out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So many Charly segments tonight :mark:


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

rexmundi said:


> Can't wait for Cena to effusively praise seth for shattering his nose and nearly killing him.


Then they'll get Edge to praise him. 

"Remember when you threatened to paralyze me, kid? Those were good times."


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Roode could be a player if WWE let him be, whether it's in the tag division or singles. Not the flashiest talent on the roster, but is better than WWE thinks. Kind of bizarre he rarely has a role when he's sort of a lower-ceiling HHH (I'm sure that will draw heat with some of you HHH supporters :maury )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Drew will win KOTR, mark my words.


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

virus21 said:


>


I miss her too, brother.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Good thing we aren't playing the seth rollins drinking game because we would all be dead of alcohol poisoning from the number of mentions of him tonight. :Cocky


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Michael Cole: "What impressed you about Seth Rollins last night?"

Stone Cold: "Who the hell said I was impressed?"


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

bradatar said:


> NWO permad and Raymond got a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well damn. I know I haven't seen those dudes around here for a while.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bobby was part of team Canada in TNA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Random match after random match. Vince is writing this show on the fly:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rexmundi said:


> Good thing we aren't playing the seth rollins drinking game because we would all be dead of alcohol poisoning from the number of mentions of him tonight. :Cocky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This RAW is AWFUL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is just full of jobbers. Jobbers fuckin everywhere.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

R Truth running from the mob but they still play his music. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival on RAW makes me happy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DJ Punk said:


> Michael Cole: "What impressed you about Seth Rollins last night?"
> 
> Stone Cold: "Who the hell said I was impressed?"


:lmao i would have died if he said that, thats definitely what he should have said.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Get out of there Truth!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha Heyman:

"HiStOrY wAs MaDe In SuMmErSlAm"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think they need to end the 24/7 thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kariverson said:


> This RAW is AWFUL


Its RAWful



prosperwithdeen said:


> This show is just full of jobbers. Jobbers fuckin everywhere.


Isn't that most of the roster at this point?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This show is just full of jobbers. Jobbers fuckin everywhere.




So many jobbers getting tv time. Why? Where’s Corbin and Lacey? What the fuck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The randomness continues.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This show is just full of jobbers. Jobbers fuckin everywhere.


Highlight of the show was Becky's promo. Wonder if we'll see more of her tonight.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Has R truth broken Raven’s total titles record yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Truth and Carmella supposed to be fucking or what? cause i don't get why shes glued to his fucking hip not concerned at all about her wrestling career, but more so concerned about this jobber winning this joke title.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

This Raw is killing my high.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is sick of this shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

YES PUT RICOCHET WITH THE JOBBER TRAIN NOW TOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Carmella get your hair out of the way!


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I hate the camera angle from inside the car


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

For a minute I thought Elias was Luke Harper tho. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R.I.P. in peace Bobby ROOOO's moustache (2019-2019). Gone too soon.





-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120515211520348160
> :dance :dance :dance :dance


:batista3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why didn't Carmella just break up the pin.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This 24/7 stuff is becoming worse than super sethie's selling.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ELIAS 747/24/48/7/24/40 EUROPEAN TV CHAMP WHAT A PUSH


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

bradatar said:


> So many jobbers getting tv time. Why? Where’s Corbin and Lacey? What the fuck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lacey was on Main Event earlier going against Dana Brooke.
We're probably looking at two months no Lacey.
Maybe the same with Corbs.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricochet in a 24/7 skit next week is all but a sure thing. Good booking Vince. Enjoying every booked decision so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what are they going to do/show with the Reigns angle next?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bex only had a promo

This Sucks


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> Why didn't Carmella just break up the pin.


I'm surprised she didn't see Elias standing there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ribalde said:


> Lacey was on Main Event earlier going against Dana Brooke.
> 
> We're probably looking at two months no Lacey.
> 
> Maybe the same with Corbs.




I don’t even know how they could bring them back where anyone would care. Fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Highlight of the show was Becky's promo. Wonder if we'll see more of her tonight.


I hope so. I don't think these idiots have anything for her because there's no one to feud with. Her promo was definitely the only good part of tonights show so far.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

All 16 Participants Revealed For The 2019 King Of The Ring Tournament

https://www.iwnerd.com/all-16-participants-revealed-for-the-2019-king-of-the-ring-tournament/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161093821129797638


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If I was trying to commentate a RAW, and Cole was shit talking me, "At least I didn't get anally raped on live television like you, Michael. Remember that? The time you were anally raped on live TV?"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how they always have like 10 different cameras conveniently set up for wherever Roman supposedly randomly gets attacked at.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gonna run recaps of Roman almost getting killed until they know where they're going with it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> All 16 Participants Revealed For The 2019 King Of The Ring Tournament
> 
> https://www.iwnerd.com/all-16-participants-revealed-for-the-2019-king-of-the-ring-tournament/


Andrade. :banderas


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

any sign of "The Fiend" tonight?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Notice the car wasn't damaged at all? LoL


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope so. I don't think these idiots have anything for her because there's no one to feud with. Her promo was definitely the only good part of the show.


They truly have no clue what they are doing. They had Becky win the Mania main event and didn't have any plans for her which is what lead to the dragged feud with Lacey and then Nattie.

Hopefully, they rectify this soon. Becky not just needs but deserves more viable opponents.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> All 16 Participants Revealed For The 2019 King Of The Ring Tournament
> 
> https://www.iwnerd.com/all-16-participants-revealed-for-the-2019-king-of-the-ring-tournament/


Not a bad lineup, but Owens, Drew and Ricochet are the only ones who have chance.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I hope so. I don't think these idiots have anything for her because there's no one to feud with. Her promo was definitely the only good part of the show.


The women's division is like a mini-version of men's. Same quick drop off of talent that matter very quickly. It boggles my mind. WWE has all this tv time and so much talent, but then just doesn't bother trying to get most over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nattie no pop.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


:damn

She can pump my iron any day of the week. :homer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

roblewis87 said:


> any sign of "The Fiend" tonight?


No Vince hasn't been on TV tonight.







Oh you meant....never mind


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

roblewis87 said:


> any sign of "The Fiend" tonight?


Nope


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Natalya is coming out to cut a promo? fucking hell man...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> All 16 Participants Revealed For The 2019 King Of The Ring Tournament
> 
> https://www.iwnerd.com/all-16-participants-revealed-for-the-2019-king-of-the-ring-tournament/


Wow! Shelton Benjamin and Chad Gable! Those guys haven't done anything in a real long time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the "update" is just a recap...ok....


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Amazing story development from the roman angle. :eyeroll


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Man broke her arm hahaha


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Why do they keep playing that Reigns promo if the story doesn't advance at all? They did the same shit last night.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you think WWE sends the Roman material to the Emmys for consideration to win an Emmy?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
This ominous music is hysterical. 
Normally the WWE video package guys can make anything that happens in WWE look blazing hot, but you can't make a pig's ear into a silk purse. This Roman shit is terrible.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Natalya stop trying to be a bad ass, just fucking stop, you come out wearing fucking cat ears ffs.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nattie's new gimmick is that she's insane and has hallucinations.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha is back.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I hate that WWE has made tapping out this embarrassing thing where fans chant "You Tapped out" as if it's some coward way out. What, just let them break your arm? There shouldn't be this grave shame in tapping out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha! :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SASHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha Banks, holy shit


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! Not this pouty brat.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> Do you think WWE sends the Roman material to the Emmys for consideration to win an Emmy?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> This ominous music is hysterical.
> Normally the WWE video package guys can make anything that happens in WWE look blazing hot, but you can't make a pig's ear into a silk purse. This Roman shit is terrible.


But atleast they try something even if its cheesy.
I see this as a win.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JRL said:


> Nattie's new gimmick is that she's insane and has hallucinations.


Well at least Vince is writing what he knows


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha :mark


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

WHAT!?! SASHA!

Cole going nuts :lol ITS BOSS TIME!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh shit Sasha is back !!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha returning as a heel? :mark: :mark:


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Sasha!!!!!!!! :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Nattie, we are not.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, Sasha needs to ditch that wig :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I've never been more happy to hear Sasha Banks music and I cant stand her lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SASHA IS BACK BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buster Baxter said:


> Sasha :mark


She's gonna job


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heel Sasha. y aasssssssssss


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE BOSS :mark

She's fucking back!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No more pink shit. She got the blue. :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, Sasha!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Heel Sasha! YES!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow. I was just about too turn it off. Seen rumors Sasha was coming back, didn't expect it tonight. 

BLUE! HEEL!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking thank you. Sasha is a heel now :mark


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

'Go back to posting cryptic photos on Instagram!'
LOLOLOL


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Heel Sasha. Thank you.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Heel Sasha GOAT


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasha's hair is blue? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Guess she’s still on to AEW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Interesting they'd have her attack Natalya who was kind of a heel and not Becky after the match last night :hmm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mj4 at Graves saying Sasha was AWOL because she's "been busy pouting".

I see you, Vince. :ayoade


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The blue hair looks fucking awful :ha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT WE'RE GETTING BECKY VS SASHA


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

my god that hair is so so bad EEWWW


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sasha is back....and her hair is still atrocious.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Cole trying to put this shit over like it's Hogan as the third man and that guy with the "You look so good baby!" caught on the mic :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus, this crowd :lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you Sasha chants fpalm


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The crowd is chanting thank you as she beats up the injured Natalya??


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wtf is wrong with this crowd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You look so good bby!" :HA..

The crowd chanting "thank you Sasha" is a bit fucked up :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heel Sasha :mark


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Sasha turning heel... YES! Holy shit!

This is how Sasha should have been a long time ago.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol you look so good baby


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I actually meant to post in the SummerSlam thread last night that Sasha would be back tonight.

I knew I would be right. lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Canada really loves Natty :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

not a fan of the blue hair but glad to see her back


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Becky-Sasha promos should be lovely.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Canada chanting "Thank you Sasha!" after a sad Natalya was talking about her dead dad and Sasha assaulted her, LOL Canada hates this bitch now, as they should.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mox Girl said:


> Sasha's hair is blue? :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I dont get it is this to make us feel bad for nattie?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So is this all Heyman?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God these fans are assholes. Lol.

Becky and Sasha! :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best segment of the night.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dont come out Becky!! The Botch queen may injure you


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why are they cheering Sasha? This is Canada and Natty's Canadian!

And that was the wig-iest wig that I've ever seen!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Becky = Pokemon Red
Sasha = Pokemon Blue

:done


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blood and Guts!!!

:vince3


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This is a really good segment. Sasha beating everyone's azz. Hope her vs. Becky is the next ppv match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky/Sasha :mark


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Again, Sasha should have attacked Becky last night at Summerslam. Or attack her on Raw without the Natalya involvement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky vs Sasha is on :mark

That is exactly what the bloody division needing a long time ago!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is your next opponent for Becky.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Sasha wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry Xavier. KOTR is for Big Daddy’s only











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It's about time they made her heel though. She just doesn't work as a babyface.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/NearLimpBoilweevil-mobile.mp4


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Business Picked Up!!!!

Heel Sasha!!!!


:bow


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sasha Banks is back in WWE, AEW BTFO. 

:mark:


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Sasha Banks is a Goddess. Thank u for that beating on that irish ginger geek.


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Becky's being MAN-handled.
*rim shot*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And Seth would not come out because...logic?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is how bad WWE misuses talent. Sasha been on the main roster since 2015 and this is the first time she's a "real" heel even though that was always her strong point in NXT. Can't even count that Team Bad shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God I love Corey’s continual hatred towards Sasha.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IM FUCKNG FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Couldn’t have picked a worse time to put RAW on, has Bray been on yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what was the point of the wig Sasha was wearing? was the blue hair supposed to symbolize being evil? lol i didn't get that she took the wig off after hitting her like it was supposed to be like "See pink hair is face Sasha, now i got blue hair cause i'm a heel!".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasha embracing her cousin snoop's Crip ties lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Make Bayley heel too!!!

:bow


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Dont come out Becky!! The Botch queen may injure you


Nia Jax?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Sasha goes homes and pouts and cries so they reward her when she comes back with a feud with the Champion? Well I was enjoying it when Sasha was gone and Im sure the women wrestlers enjoyed the botch queen being gone too.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Segment of the show by far. "Where's your balls now Becky" LOL Sasha is great.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So what was the point of the wig Sasha was wearing? was the blue hair supposed to symbolize being evil? lol i didn't get that she took the wig off after hitting her like it was supposed to be like "See pink hair is face Sasha, now i got blue hair cause i'm a heel!".


Maybe she'll use the pink wig to cover the faces of her fallen foes :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was a fun heel turn!!!!

Thank you WWE.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> All 16 Participants Revealed For The 2019 King Of The Ring Tournament
> 
> https://www.iwnerd.com/all-16-participants-revealed-for-the-2019-king-of-the-ring-tournament/


The only person on that list that is getting any favourable booking is Kevin Owens... so I guess he's the winner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha , I love you, you are my hero :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

I like this.
But she should habe turned heel long times ago.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You lookin' good, baby"

"I love you"

Can someone please escort this thirsty cuck outta here? We're trying to have a family-friendly, sophisticated product here, DAMN IT! :vince3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Kinda wishing Sasha kept the blonde look, tbqph


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome back, Sasha Banks! She snuffed the hell out of Becky and Nattie. I enjoyed every last second of that beatdown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So what was the point of the wig Sasha was wearing? was the blue hair supposed to symbolize being evil? lol i didn't get that she took the wig off after hitting her like it was supposed to be like "See pink hair is face Sasha, now i got blue hair cause i'm a heel!".




My wife said she looked like Hades. Idk if they’re rolling with the Disney shit after last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fantastic segment, this feud will be pure dynamite :mark


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So Sasha goes homes and pouts and cries so they reward her when she comes back with a feud with the Champion? Well I was enjoying it when Sasha was gone and Im sure the women wrestlers enjoyed the botch queen being gone too.


They reward crybabies now.
Pathetic.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any word ON Baron Corbin??

:heston


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Now that is how you come back and make an impact!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Make Bayley heel too!!!
> 
> :bow


And Becky. The Four Heelwomen. :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ribalde said:


> Bryan Jericho said:
> 
> 
> > So Sasha goes homes and pouts and cries so they reward her when she comes back with a feud with the Champion? Well I was enjoying it when Sasha was gone and Im sure the women wrestlers enjoyed the botch queen being gone too.
> ...


Yep. So they dont go to AEW. See Revival push.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Sasha just stole the f'n show. Nothing can follow that. roud


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

becky did not really like the slap , she no sold her and fought back


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least Ssha is a heel, now. She wasn't a very good baby face, imo.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Graves :lol He is like "See, I was right about Sasha all along!"

I feel bad for Natalya though. The crowd cheering against her when she is the face in her home country.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Any word ON Baron Corbin??
> 
> :heston


Catering.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Watch now Graves will suddenly start loving Sasha, even though it will make no sense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep. So they dont go to AEW. See Revival push.


She had no chance of going to AEW. They refused her release they could of froze her contract and had her sit home forever. She had no choice but to come back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha getting cheered for destroying Becky :banderas


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Well seeing Sasha today reminded me she still is THE HOTTEST woman in there. Even with the Hideous hair.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I could tell that was a wig and knew she'd take it off, I didn't expect blue underneath though. Does Vince have a rule that Sasha can't have normal colored hair or something?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So Sasha goes homes and pouts and cries so they reward her when she comes back with a feud with the Champion? Well I was enjoying it when Sasha was gone and Im sure the women wrestlers enjoyed the botch queen being gone too.


1. All the women botch though, I don't know why folk use that as a negative for the women they don't like. They all botch all the fucking time. 

2. Either she changed her mind or juat wants to finish her long contract.

3. Or maybe the situation wasn't as deep as dirt sheets said.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

not gonna lie pulling out the purple for the blue was a nice touch in that heel turn.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never really liked Sasha but atleast she's finally heel.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

“Not on my man” - Corey


WHERE THE FUCK IS BRAY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad they let them use a chair instead of a damn kendo stick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161097628869787649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161097920407429120


RapShepard said:


> Sasha embracing her cousin snoop's Crip ties lol














Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Becky = Pokemon Red
> Sasha = Pokemon Blue
> 
> :done


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> So Sasha goes homes and pouts and cries so they reward her when she comes back with a feud with the Champion? Well I was enjoying it when Sasha was gone and Im sure the women wrestlers enjoyed the botch queen being gone too.


The rumor I recall is they wanted Banks/Bayley to lose in a handicap match to Bliss, which makes no sense in hell to me. But maybe I'm mis-remembering. The other thing, who should challenge for the title? Bret took time off after dropping the title to HBK. HBK lost his smile. There's other examples of people needing a breather. Its no big deal.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

KO will wing KOTR because Austin did. Flimsy reason but I imagine that is what crossed vince's mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha about to carry Becky to a good match, hopefully Becky has the decency to sell, unlike last night


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha should have kept this hair.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

They think this the fucking 80s? :lmao


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This hair colour aint blue. Its violett.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do we need to see those goofy 80's Dungeon of Doom promos from these two everytime they make an entrance?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Where are Corbin and Lacey? Are they hurt or in the doghouse or something?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Viking Experience is fucking terrible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> Sasha just stole the f'n show. Nothing can follow that. roud



Mojo Rawley could follow that


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buster Baxter said:


> They think this the fucking 80s? :lmao


Yeah they do


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they STILL squashing jobbers? they've been called up for like 2 months now.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Sasha beats Becky, Alexa takes it off the bully to cement a face turn.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> Welcome back, Sasha Banks! She snuffed the hell out of Becky and Nattie. I enjoyed every last second of that beatdown.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

For fuck's sake, Cole.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think Toronto is my least favorite crowd of the year. “Thank you Sasha” is the worst chant when she’s beating up someone with broken elbow and grieving her dead dad.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> This hair colour aint blue. Its violett.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


It's literally Electric Blue


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Where are Corbin and Lacey? Are they hurt or in the doghouse or something?


Corbin is in the KotR tournament


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thatguy45 said:


> I think Toronto is my least favorite crowd of the year. “Thank you Sasha” is the worst chant when she’s beating up someone with broken elbow and grieving her dead dad.




They just chanted let’s go jobbers


This crowd is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are we ever gonna get Nikki in the same promo with Dawkins? That'll be interesting lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kariverson said:


> It's literally Electric Blue


Electric Blue?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they STILL squashing jobbers? they've been called up for like 2 months now.


Still the only people no to fall victim to the 50/50 club (aka 50/50 booking)


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The War Viking Raiders Experience :yawn


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thatguy45 said:


> I think Toronto is my least favorite crowd of the year. “Thank you Sasha” is the worst chant when she’s beating up someone with broken elbow and grieving her dead dad.


I loved every second of it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isn't this Austin's 2nd or 3rd reality show he's had on this channel? lol they always fail.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Lesnar comes out during the main event and beats up and F5s Rollins screencap this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, had forgotten about the tag title match.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dolorian said:


> Fantastic segment, this feud will be pure dynamite :mark


But isn't Sasha as champion a continuity joke in WWE?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Team Smol Bean finally won the belts?!? :mark: Damn, I really have been out of the loop. :lol

Good to see DA GODDESS and Darling Nikki finally getting rewarded for their hard work. :sk


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Where are Corbin and Lacey? Are they hurt or in the doghouse or something?


Lacey was on Main Event earlier going against Dana Brooke.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Oh, had forgotten about the tag title match.


Don't worry, WWE probably did too


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Thatguy45 said:


> I think Toronto is my least favorite crowd of the year. “Thank you Sasha” is the worst chant when she’s beating up someone with broken elbow and grieving her dead dad.


Yup,the crowd just absolutely refuses to play along. It's one of the the things that's ruining wrestling. Then people wonder why Sasha hasn't been heel on the main roster, cause the crowd POPS FOR HER!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are Braun and Lashley still fighting somewhere?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PresidentGasman said:


> Lesnar comes out during the main event and beats up and F5s Rollins screencap this.


I hope this happens. They can't have AJ loose tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> Lesnar comes out during the main event and beats up and F5s Rollins screencap this.




And gets killed by The Fiend. Screen cap this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Insider Wilson Michelle D reports selling 158,134 shares of $WWE for a total cost of $10,958,686.20


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Are Braun and Lashley still fighting somewhere?




Bobs hurt and out til November. Braun is hanging with Corbin in “we forgot what to do with you after ER” land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Are Braun and Lashley still fighting somewhere?


Yes. And on clear nights, if you listen long enough, you can still hear them battle to this day


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corey is back to liking Alexa :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Maybe Wyatt is a smack down wrestler and we won’t see him tonight? If I’m Fox he would be on my short list.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Are Braun and Lashley still fighting somewhere?


Lashley is out with a real injury, time table for a return is probably survivor series at the earliest.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah lets watch Asuka and Kairi lose again, cause we really need to see that, two of the best women wrestlers on the roster and they're fucking losers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh, had forgotten about the tag title match.


That happens when the Iiconics are not involved :jericho2


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Here comes the bukkake sisters !


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-XERO- said:


>


WITNESSED :squirtle


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Boba Fett said:


> Here comes the bukkake sisters !


Wait, what?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm scared they might have Bray go after Seth too soon


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So they’re throwing this in the death slot again huh.

Well at least fans should see Asuka and Kairi losing coming this time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kabuki Warriors with 0 reaction :maury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige looks like a totally different person...


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Thatguy45 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Toronto is my least favorite crowd of the year. “Thank you Sasha” is the worst chant when she’s beating up someone with broken elbow and grieving her dead dad.
> ...



Eh respectfully disagree. I guess it’s good theyre having a good time.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Paige looks fucking horrible there


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Bobs hurt and out til November. Braun is hanging with Corbin in “we forgot what to do with you after ER” land.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After ER, Baron was doing a lot of house shows going against Seth, as was Lacey with Becky.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Feel bad for Paige, man. Just unlucky, tbh.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap at that instagram filter on Paige


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i fucking HATE how they just mash up their themes together, that shit sounds fucking awful. Would it kill those lazy motherfuckers to just make a new theme for them? oh yeah that would require them giving a single fuck about either of them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Kabuki Warriors with 0 reaction :maury


Given how they're booked, why would you


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mike the ring announcer's hair is back to normal, thank god :lol


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Kabuki Warriors getting a Alberto Del Rio reaction, feel bad, both are very talented


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rise said:


> Maybe Wyatt is a smack down wrestler and we won’t see him tonight? If I’m Fox he would be on my short list.


Maybe he is? They did play a new Funhouse video on Smackdown last week and not on Raw. And his first in ring feud was with a Smackdown guy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What happend to paiges face???

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kairi is so hot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kairi is such a damn cutie.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TJC93 said:


> I'm scared they might have Bray go after Seth too soon




Show sure is playing out like that. Could be a way to bump Seth’s title reigns and keep him happy while having him drop it again without having Bray who Vince hates to over Brock. The more I think about it the more I’m convincing myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes please bury the pirate gimmick Corey.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

asuka is looking fat

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What happend to paiges face???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


She looked like Shit with Ducklips. Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige having another neck surgery for giving "too much neck"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161097724357427201


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> What happend to paiges face???
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Too much lip injections


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> She looked like Shit with Ducklips. Lol



These chicks with their plastic surgery and lip injections... Damn....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Mike the ring announcer's hair is back to normal, thank god :lol


His smoke show of a girlfriend probably told him she would leave his ass if he didn't change it back.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dude, the fuck is Paige doing to herself? Her lips look hilariously fake and her left eye looks wonky. :suarez2

And please don't bully Alexa, Bukkake Warriors. :armfold


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The crowd spent their energy on Sasha and now nothing is left. roud


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> Mike the ring announcer's hair is back to normal, thank god :lol


Well that didn't last long.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ribalde said:


> After ER, Baron was doing a lot of house shows going against Seth, as was Lacey with Becky.




Yeah house shows. Next week at KOTR is first time on tv since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dude, the fuck is Paige doing to herself? Her lips look hilariously fake and her left eye looks wonky. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/LjNByLq.png" border="0" alt="" title="Suarez" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> And please don't bully Alexa, Bukkake Warriors. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/3FhHEWD.png" border="0" alt="" title="armfold" class="inlineimg" />


It’s called a Snapchat filter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161097724357427201


Indeed, all four Horsewomen in title feuds at the next PPV. Nice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Show sure is playing out like that. Could be a way to bump Seth’s title reigns and keep him happy while having him drop it again without having Bray who Vince hates to over Brock. The more I think about it the more I’m convincing myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scarily could also mean The Fiend will be merely an obstacle for Seth to hurdle again and show us how much adversity he can overcome! :vince


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

ribalde said:


> These chicks with their plastic surgery and lip injections... Damn....


I can understand why they do boob enlargement but why the lip injection? Its not needed imo.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kabuki Warriors is still the dumbest fucking tag team name i've ever heard, its like Vince just saw they was both Japanese and just randomly thought of the first stereotypical Japanese word he could think of.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Indeed, all four Horsewomen in title feuds at the next PPV. Nice.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Sasha about to carry Becky to a good match, hopefully Becky has the decency to sell, unlike last night


yeah Becky really needs some help..having the top 3 or 4 of the top 5 women's matches in WWE MR and carrying Natalya to a great feud and the best match of her career yesterday...that's a big load of to carry. She's carrying the division on her back and having the crowd in the palm of her hands.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

kabookiiii


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Kabuki Warriors is still the dumbest fucking tag team name i've ever heard, its like Vince just saw they was both Japanese and just randomly thought of the first stereotypical Japanese word he could think of.


That's probably what he did


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That dude in the crowd with binoculars on Alexa’s ass :lol


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Paige was beautiful. She didn't need to change anything.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I can understand why they do boob enlargement but why the lip injection? Its not needed imo.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Breast enlargements are even worse for me. Atleast lip injection can look good if properly done and not overdone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck are we getting The fiend tonight?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

More like the Gokkun Warriors.

Dont google it.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Scarily could also mean The Fiend will be merely an obstacle for Seth to hurdle again and show us how much adversity he can overcome! :vince




I know it’s the thing to think Bray is fucked no matter what but they’ve spent a lot of time and money on new Bray. This isn’t going to be a quick thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Asuka deserves so much better than this. fpalm


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Kabuki Warriors is still the dumbest fucking tag team name i've ever heard, its like Vince just saw they was both Japanese and just randomly thought of the first stereotypical Japanese word he could think of.


When Becky lost at Rumble, I actually thought WWE was doing long term booking with Asuka to set her up as a future opponent, but nah. And poor Kairi hasn't even had a shot to get over on her own.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> That's probably what he did


Surprised they aren't called the *********** Dynasty, that definitely sounds like something Vince would have thought of.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Censey said:


> Paige was beautiful. She didn't need to change anything.


What the fuck did Del Rio do to her mind?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, with all 4HW busy in the singles feud, the Kabuki Warriors shouldn't lose, because there really wouldn't be anyone for Alexa and Nikki to feud with if they beat two of the 3 teams left in the division in 2 days


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Swindle said:


> Kabuki Warriors getting a Alberto Del Rio reaction, feel bad, both are very talented


They're both much better as single's competitors..this tag team isn't doing them any favors.. especially since the division and title is dead and no one cares about it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rexmundi said:


> Asuka deserves so much better than this. fpalm


So does Kairi.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck are we getting The fiend tonight?


Nah, they're going to leave you wanting more.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to know Kairi is legal Cole, Thanks!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, the Reigns stuff happening tomorrow?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> That dude in the crowd with binoculars on Alexa’s ass :lol


So 80% of her fanbase?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp. There goes the hot asians.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kariverson said:


> Good to know Kairi is legal Cole, Thanks!


Was there any doubt of that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stick a fork in it, the Kabuki Warriors are done done.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

PURGE, TAG, TWISTED BLISS, 1, 2, 3!!! ALL IS OKAY IN THE WORLD!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shut up geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> yeah Becky really needs some help..having the top 3 or 4 of the top 5 women's matches in WWE MR and carrying Natalya to a great feud and the best match of her career yesterday...that's a big load of to carry. She's carrying the division on her back and having the crowd in the palm of her hands.


Best match of Natalya's career? I gues her matches with Charlotte (which were way better than last night because Charlotte actually sells) don't exist :eyeroll

And the crowd sure was in the palm of her hand when Sasha was getting cheered when she destroyed her


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol Asuka and Kairi lose again what a shocker. bet Asuka is really missing NXT right about now, couldn't be beat on there, and on the main roster can never beat anyone.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Meh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> What the fuck did Del Rio do to her mind?


He must have porked her brains out. I know I would have?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Always with poor Kairi eating the pin. I don't know why kayfabe Asuka would want to partner with her.


----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Yeah house shows. Next week at KOTR is first time on tv since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just happy Corbs will be back. Just need Lacey...


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Stick a fork in it, the Kabuki Warriors are done done.


Ya can't stop the teamwork of Alexa and Nikki BAY-BAY!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Asuka wasn't ready for Alexa's "strong style". fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> So 80% of her fanbase?


I can’t blame him, but he’s in like the third row.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> lol Asuka and Kairi lose again what a shocker. bet Asuka is really missing NXT right about now, couldn't be beat on there, and on the main roster can never beat anyone.


Cody Rhodes: Hey ladies, I got a deal for you


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Best match of Natalya's career? I gues *her matches with Charlotte* (which *were way better than last night* because Charlotte actually sells) don't exist :eyeroll
> 
> And the crowd sure was in the palm of her hand when Sasha was getting cheered when she destroyed her


:fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:fuckthis

Alexa already buldozing the division


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What was kevin dunn doing with the camera in that match? What the hell was that garbage?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So, who do you thin they will bring in next week to endorse Seth?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

rexmundi said:


> Asuka wasn't ready for Alexa's "strong style". fpalm


Can't help that The Goddess is better. That kick to the post though, ow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're definitely booking this shit on the fly for the most part


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> WITNESSED :squirtle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does Rollins has a multiple personality disorder or something? It is like he is channeling different characters.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Stick a fork in it, the Kabuki Warriors are done done.


Yep, no point in them remaining a tag team after that, they've now lost like 3 title matches. The womens singles division needs some bigger names, Kairi and Asuka would be a much needed addition, them as a tag team is fucking dead.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So is Bray an SD guy or something? How the fuck is he not on this show? No Strowman or Corbin either. This show just seems to be a bunch of Heyman favorites in random matches. No stories or anything.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is the universal title on the line for AJ vs Seth?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Does Rollins has a multiple personality disorder or something? It is like he is channeling different characters.


Or they have a different writer for each segment


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

“The woman tag champs lose too much and don’t defend the title!”

“God damn it, the tag champs are sefending the title and winning. Fuck this bullshit!”

Gotta love the marks on this forum.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Best tag champs in the company retaining = A fine way for me to clock out.

Auf wiedersehen, fellas. :salute


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Does Rollins has a multiple personality disorder or something? It is like he is channeling different characters.



Are you suggesting Rollins even has 1 personality to begin with?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel bad for kairi but I can't say that I am surprised

And with Paige gone I bet they just will write off the Kabuki Warriors until she is back


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> Alexa already buldozing the division


As she should bay-bay.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

SPCDRI said:


> What was kevin dunn doing with the camera in that match? What the hell was that garbage?


Welcome to the big leagues.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Or they have a different writer for each segment


That shouldn't matter, he is the one acting out his character. His "act" is inconsistent.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> What was kevin dunn doing with the camera in that match? What the hell was that garbage?


I don’t know but if it was his idea to post that camera man in Alexa’s corner to get extreme close up of her ass, he should get a goddamn medal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Does Rollins has a multiple personality disorder or something? It is like he is channeling different characters.


Just about the truest thing I've read tonight. Seth's problem is that he has no discernible character so it's just mutliple choice for him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That's probably the most natural (short) Seth Rollins promo in a while. That was decent :nice



Mordecay said:


> Sasha getting cheered for destroying Becky :banderas





Mordecay said:


> And the crowd sure was in the palm of her hand when Sasha was getting cheered when she destroyed her


You do realize that the crowd was always going to cheer Sasha Banks here because this was her 1st appearance on TV in 4 MONTHS, and she just turned heel (which is what many fans have been wanting her to do for YEARS now)?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> Alexa already buldozing the division


While elevating it to the heights of the kickoff show (as in, not at all).


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Booker T is my favorite KOTR winner!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice to see Owen Hart, even if briefly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Seems like they're trying to make King of the Ring mean something.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Surely, this is Drew's tournament to win, right?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So is Bray an SD guy or something? How the fuck is he not on this show? No Strowman or Corbin either. This show just seems to be a bunch of Heyman favorites in random matches. No stories or anything.




It looks like it I mean they didn’t even mention their match not a highlight at all. So odds are he is going to fox. It’s that it he is attacking Seth here at the end, we will know in about 20 minutes either way! 

I’m personally hoping he is going to fox I think that is going to be the show to watch once the switch happens.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> “The woman tag champs lose too much and don’t defend the title!”
> 
> “God damn it, the tag champs are sefending the title and winning. Fuck this bullshit!”
> 
> Gotta love the marks on this forum.


They shouldn't have been defending them against Asuka and Kairi to begin with, they didn't need to lose yet again, their fucking team is buried now.

You wanna have them defend the titles and win? fine but don't do it against two of the best female wrestlers on your roster who seriously need a win and can't afford another fucking title match loss.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Dang. Austin's kotr promo showed more charisma than 90% of the current roster. Give me a hell yeah


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Surely, this is Drew's tournament to win, right?




Yeah Seth needs to be fed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That fan was jamming out, damn.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> “The woman tag champs lose too much and don’t defend the title!”
> 
> “God damn it, the tag champs are sefending the title and winning. Fuck this bullshit!”
> 
> Gotta love the marks on this forum.


I am not mad that they defending and winning, but they shouldn't have defenses in back to back days in a division that thin, they should build up the feuds and matches. They beat the Iiconics and the KW clean, now they only have Mandy and Sonya left, after that they have no one else to face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ribalde (Aug 10, 2019)

Those ribs healed nicely, I see.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Kabraxal said:


> “The woman tag champs lose too much and don’t defend the title!”
> 
> “God damn it, the tag champs are sefending the title and winning. Fuck this bullshit!”
> 
> Gotta love the marks on this forum.


A lot simply feel the two who jobbed tonight could be doing much more. That is all.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

So NOT over af. :Cocky Dat No Pop. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Yeah Seth needs to be fed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck, nevermind.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guy went into a match with Lesnar half dead 24 hours ago, now he looks like he's just come back off 6 months of rest


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Yep, no point in them remaining a tag team after that, they've now lost like 3 title matches. The womens singles division needs some bigger names, Kairi and Asuka would be a much needed addition, them as a tag team is fucking dead.


Bigger names.....:heston

They can't even succeed as a tag team, HOW are they going to succeed in SINGLES? Singles is 1000x harder to succeed in than tag teams are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Surely, this is Drew's tournament to win, right?


I dunno, they seem hell bent on making Owens the modern day Stone Cold, so it wouldn't surprise me if they have him win the KOTR then cut some promo afterwards thats trying to be like "Austin 3:16 said i just whooped your ass".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No way this ends up in a clean win. Lesnar coming out to attack Rollins?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro is my King! Hopefully he does well in the tournament.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Digging AJ's Sith lighting during his entrances now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Fiend to attack Rollins tonight?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Seems like they're trying to make King of the Ring mean something.


Hopefully they follow it up with something quality. Because King Barrett was just bleh when it was all said and done


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> I am not mad that they defending and winning, but they shouldn't have defenses in back to back days in a division that thin, they should build up the feuds and matches. They beat the Iiconics and the KW clean, now they only have Mandy and Sonya left, after that they have no one else to face


Exactly, the division only has like 4 teams including them, and they just beat two of the other teams in the last 2 days, so yeah it was fucking dumb and shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ is better than snore inducing Rollins in every facet.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No way this ends up in a clean win. Lesnar coming out to attack Rollins?


or Gallows and Anderson gets involved if they don't somehow get removed from ringside.

Rollins with the taped up ribs too.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Heel aj getting more cheers than super sethie. You can't make this stuff up. :heston


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Right so he's going to kinda sell his ribs against this midget but not Brock? Okay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> That's probably the most natural (short) Seth Rollins promo in a while. That was decent :nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"But, but Becky never gets booed, people are never gonna cheer against her, she is THAT over" 

I've been hearing that for a while... yet today it was proof that it wasn't truth.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ok, did Seth see a pic of DDP and think, "I can beat that."

Or did someone tape his ribs in a futile attempt to remind him to sell?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Best match of Natalya's career? I gues her matches with Charlotte (which *were way better* than last night because Charlotte actually sells) don't exist :eyeroll
> 
> And the crowd sure was in the palm of her hand when Sasha was getting cheered when she destroyed her


delusional :lmao :lmao which one? the lumberjack match right? :lmao 
Charlotte's match with Nattie in NXT was great, the ones on the MR were underwhelming, their best one was SD and it doesn't touch the SS match.

And you wana see how you're just one-dimensional hater? One of the most popular women returning and doing a beat-down getting cheered..color me shocked..and color me more shocked that you are pretending this was all cheers when you could clearly hear a lot of boos while mixed with the applause. 

I'm glad you didn't try and deny that she carried Natalya to very good feud after you so proudly claimed she can't carry feuds :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soooo I’m trying to figure out Brays next feud and after reading the KOTR contestants and him no showing tonight..I’m fucking blank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Nah, this becomes a handicap match and Rollins beats clean all 3 of them with broken ribs, broken arm, broken leg and the fucking flu or something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Fiend to attack Rollins tonight?


I know earlier, Heyman said that Lesnar wasn't getting the rematch, but never trust Heyman. I think Lesnar comes out to attack Rollins.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I am not mad that they defending and winning, but they shouldn't have defenses in back to back days in a division that thin, they should build up the feuds and matches. They beat the Iiconics and the KW clean, now they only have Mandy and Sonya left, after that they have no one else to face


Make random teams. Defend them in NXT.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> “The woman tag champs lose too much and don’t defend the title!”
> 
> “God damn it, the tag champs are sefending the title and winning. Fuck this bullshit!”
> 
> Gotta love the marks on this forum.


You can't please wrestling fans. Watch there are going to be threads on here crying that Bray isn't on the show. Yet the same people sit up and cry that guys are overexposed by appearing every week.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rollins hit the barrier and no sold his rib injury. He just popped right back up like nothing. A guy with a rib injury shouldn't be diving through the ropes anyway.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they follow it up with something quality. Because King Barrett was just bleh when it was all said and done


Didn't they put King on Barrett because his bad news gimmick was getting over and then King Sheamus was a punishment put on him for some reason or another?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> "But, but Becky never gets booed, people are never gonna cheer against her, she is THAT over"
> 
> I've been hearing that for a while... yet today it was proof that it wasn't truth.


A somewhat mixed crowd response at one city doesn't take away how Becky is (one of) the most over talent(s) in the company wherever they go :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So... 3 On 1 attack...Seth getting ass kicked then Finn comes out to help Seth, to psych turn on him, joining club???


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bigger names.....:heston
> 
> They can't even succeed as a tag team, HOW are they going to succeed in SINGLES? Singles is 1000x harder to succeed in than tag teams are.


Yeah despite their shitty booking, Asuka and Kairi are still big names because of their past work in NXT and Japan. 

Plus Vince gives no fucks about that Womens Tag Division, they have a better shot in the singles division.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Soooo I’m trying to figure out Brays next feud and after reading the KOTR contestants and him no showing tonight..I’m fucking blank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His next feud will be with the writers at this rate. :jericho2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Soooo I’m trying to figure out Brays next feud and after reading the KOTR contestants and him no showing tonight..I’m fucking blank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Aleister Black in the KOTR? I can see Bray squashing him. They have a similar gimmick and it could be a bridge between Kofi/Orton and Kofi/Bray, if they go that way.

Granted, I think Brock/Kofi is next, so...


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm hoping that RAW closes out with The Fiend attacking someone ...

I can't believe that they would drop the ball so badly, failing to capitalize on how hot Wyatt is after his appearance at Summerslam was the most talked about of the night. But then, this is WWE creative we're talking about ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swindle said:


> Didn't they put King on Barrett because his bad news gimmick was getting over and then King Sheamus was a punishment put on him for some reason or another?


Barrett I remember that rumor, given what Sheamus crown was maybe it was a rib lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is Aleister Black in the KOTR? *I can see Bray squashing him.* They have a similar gimmick and it could be a bridge between Kofi/Orton and Kofi/Bray, if they go that way.
> 
> Granted, I think Brock/Kofi is next, so...


Please no. They need to protect Black.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah despite their shitty booking, Asuka and Kairi are still big names because of their past work in NXT and Japan.
> 
> Plus Vince gives no fucks about that Womens Tag Division, they have a better shot in the singles division.


Look, they might be big names with the crowd. The crowd doesn't matter. You've got to get a PUSH to be a big name.

That's exactly why it's HARDER to succeed in the singles division, Vince gives no fucks about the tag division. If he gives enough of a fuck to hold them back from the tag belts that The IICONICS held, HOW are they going to beat Becky or Charlotte? You're not making any sense.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Odds that seth no sells the superplex/falcon arrow combo?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

greasykid1 said:


> I'm hoping that RAW closes out with The Fiend attacking someone ...
> 
> I can't believe that they would drop the ball so badly, failing to capitalize on how hot Wyatt is after his appearance at Summerslam was the most talked about of the night. But then, this is WWE creative we're talking about ...


It's actually the smart thing to do.

However, for selfish purposes I hope RAW ends with Bray killing everyone in the ring, not just Seth


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Jingle Bells The Rock Smells, Another Rematch for Brock !


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Please no. They need to protect Black.


They absolutely do not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fine Michael Cole for criticizing the refs!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is Aleister Black in the KOTR? I can see Bray squashing him. They have a similar gimmick and it could be a bridge between Kofi/Orton and Kofi/Bray, if they go that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, I think Brock/Kofi is next, so...




He is not. Black can’t afford to lose if they give a shit about him. Only makes sense to kill him if Black is going to be a follower of some sort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> delusional :lmao :lmao which one? the lumberjack match right? :lmao
> Charlotte's match with Nattie in NXT was great, the ones on the MR were underwhelming, their best one was SD and it doesn't touch the SS match.
> 
> And you wana see how you're just one-dimensional hater? One of the most popular women returning and doing a beat-down getting cheered..color me shocked..and color me more shocked that you are pretending this was all cheers when you could clearly hear a lot of boos while mixed with the applause.
> ...


Roadblock match between Charlotte and Natalya was way better than whatever no sell show Becky was doing last night.

Didn't Becky fans have always said that people would NEVER turn on her? I've been hearing that for months

And I didn't denied that Becky carried the feud because it was a Becky and Nattie feud, I had zero interest in that and it wouldn't be fair to say if it was good or no since I didn't paid attention to it, I didn't gave a fuck. I watched the match because it was on the PPV and actually was better than expected, Nattie looked very good... and Becky was there, trying to drag the match down but it was ok.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Barrett I remember that rumor, given what Sheamus crown was maybe it was a rib lol


Did some googling, it was Kevin Dunn. He was not a fan of Sheamus.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricochet and Rollins lmao. How geeky can ya get. Fuck Heyman


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Please no. They need to protect Black.



The current state that Bray is in, he could squash literally anyone and it wouldn't make them look bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Finn. So he can turn heel?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> He is not. Black can’t afford to lose if they give a shit about him. Only makes sense to kill him if Black is going to be a follower of some sort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't give a shit about him. As much of a lowly jobber he is, if they literally have nobody else, you might as well. I would hate it just because it'll cool off Bray to be associated with such an unover, non pushed act, but Bray is fucked either way, honestly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun 

:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Lays the SmackDown on my PC for fuckin' me up a few minutes ago*



wkc_23 said:


>


I used to hit up (or actually, reply to) Sasha on Twitter alot.

I'll probably start doing that again soon. lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135693311056986115


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/RpDdOxh.mp4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braun should be going after Seth not helping him.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Remember super over awesome Braun?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Braun saving Seth? whats he have to do with anything thats going on? Nothing? oh ok makes sense, seeing as half the shit tonight was random and made no sense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun just got a mega pop not for nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, guess it's Braun/Rollins.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Strowman saved the segment.

Still so over. Top babyface on RAW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

6 man tag next week


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Setting up the 6 men tag for next week


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ricochet and Rollins lmao. How geeky can ya get. Fuck Heyman




Called it lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They don't give a shit about him. As much of a lowly jobber he is, if they literally have nobody else, you might as well. I would hate it just because it'll cool off Bray to be associated with such an unover, non pushed act, but Bray is fucked either way, honestly.




I don’t really want him with a geek squad. Rowan was bad enough. I’d prefer the fiend to be a solo act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't turn Braun heel (again) for Seth.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah I feel like they do a multi-man match for the next PPV while they build up a heel for Seth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Fiend or any mention of him at all tonight? way to capitalize on the momentum WWE, the most talked about and hottest thing from Summerslam and it doesn't even get a mention the next night...


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Called it lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if Lesnar doesnt get a rematch you just know Heyman is gonna slide in Ricochet as number 1 contender


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

More endorsement bs. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Braun better turn on him next week. Sweet God. Fuck off.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

What the hell was this BULLSHIT???


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Marked for Braun there. Look's like they're teasing him as Rollins' next opponent. I'll be down for that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Where the hell was The Fiend??????????????????


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braun. Not bad, here's Seth's opponent at Clash of Champions I guess.

No Fiend though...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> I don’t really want him with a geek squad. Rowan was bad enough. I’d prefer the fiend to be a solo act.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who said I want them associated? You asked for a guy for him to beat, I named you one. That's it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky's promo, Sasha's return and her brawl with Becky were the only worthwhile things on this show.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Stupid. Why wouldn't Braun attack super sethie no sell? He does want to be champion, doesn't he?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Good to see that Strowman is still alive.

The crowd went nuts when his ROAAARRR hit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is Braun like the default 6 man tag guy? :mj4

He really is the Kane of this era. They had a chance to give him the World title and refused to do it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bray didn't need to be there tonight. Don't need to over expose him for no reason.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Strategize said:


> Yeah I feel like they do a multi-man match for the next PPV while they build up a heel for Seth.


Next PPV is Clash Of Champions so every title will be defended.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Swindle said:


> Did some googling, it was Kevin Dunn. He was not a fan of Sheamus.


Folk can be dicks lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

PresidentGasman said:


> if Lesnar doesnt get a rematch you just know Heyman is gonna slide in Ricochet as number 1 contender




He’ll lose so I won’t need to stop watching WWE yet. Keep my favorites away from Rollins the next few months bc he is going to get fat on jabronis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No Fiend or any mention of him at all tonight? way to capitalize on the momentum WWE, the most talked about and hottest thing from Summerslam and it doesn't even get a mention the next night...




Wildcard is done, the fiend is a smack down wrestler this confirms it. Yes they advertised romans story but that’s because it well I don’t know it’s wwe but this fiend part I’m right on. 

Notice they didn’t mention Kofi or Shane/KO etc either.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who said I want them associated? You asked for a guy for him to beat, I named you one. That's it.




I guess I just think that’s a step down from Balor. Would prefer a champion or some kind. Have him kill Big E first. He was an IC champ wasn’t he? Then he can go after Bork/Kofi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> No Fiend or any mention of him at all tonight? way to capitalize on the momentum WWE, the most talked about and hottest thing from Summerslam and it doesn't even get a mention the next night...


Saving it for tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> No Fiend or any mention of him at all tonight? way to capitalize on the momentum WWE, the most talked about and hottest thing from Summerslam and it doesn't even get a mention the next night...


Fuckin pathetic. Even if he wasn't going to show up, they could have at least talked about what the fuck happened or plug him in somewhere. They're already cooling him down. If he ends up being exclusively on SD and he shows up tomorrow night though, then all is forgiven.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strowman/Seth sounds good, but unfortunately I see Strowman turning heel for this. I suppose if he won the title it'd be OK, but right now face Strowman is over. No reason to turn him heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rise said:


> Wildcard is done, the fiend is a smack down wrestler this confirms it. Yes they advertised romans story but that’s because it well I don’t know it’s wwe but this fiend part I’m right on.
> 
> Notice they didn’t mention Kofi or Shane/KO etc either.


If he's a Smackdown guy why'd all of the new Fire Fly Funhouse promos only air on Raw while Smackdown only got reruns? and has The Fiend even appeared on Smackdown? besides that 1 go home SDL just to build to the match with Finn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I called Seth/Braun earlier. Should be solid and hopefully, it's Braun's time but I see WWE turning him in the process.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Braun is the most over face on raw. Give him the title and there won't be any more credibility issues. :braun


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Braun is still over even though they ruined him, I like that. He should've won the Universal Championship in 2017, when he was the hottest thing in WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I wasn't here at the moment but,

Why did Sasha have to remove a layer of hair though. :heston

Oh shit! She doesn't have pink hair, it's really purple! Heel turn! :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah despite their shitty booking, Asuka and Kairi are still big names because of their past work in NXT and Japan.
> 
> Plus Vince gives no fucks about that Womens Tag Division, they have a better shot in the singles division.


Asuka is a big name for WWE fans

I love Kairi and she is my favorite after the Iiconics, but she doesn't have a big name in WWE, her NXT run wasn't that succesful because of Shayna's reign of terror, so the crowd is not as invested on her as I wish they were, so I don't see a succesful singles run for her because Vince would see that she is not getting much reaction in her first couple of matches and pull the plug on her


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuckin pathetic. Even if he wasn't going to show up, they could have at least talked about what the fuck happened or plug him in somewhere. They're already cooling him down.




No they aren’t. Watch tomorrow. Wildcard is dead, true brand split happening.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought Seth being wary of Braun was a good touch considering that last year, Braun spent most of his time attempting to take out The Shield.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> Bray didn't need to be there tonight. Don't need to over expose him for no reason.


They could have at least mentioned him and talked about his amazing entrance. Not mentioning him at all is dumb, ya need to keep the momentum with him going.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AcademicRegalJaguar-mobile.mp4


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

They should've put a bigger celeb on this first Austin show. I have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So for COC we're probably looking at:

Heel Braun vs Rollins 
Kofi vs Orton 
Sasha vs Becky
Bayley vs Charlotte 
Styles vs Ricochet again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> I guess I just think that’s a step down from Balor. Would prefer a champion or some kind. Have him kill Big E first. He was an IC champ wasn’t he? Then he can go after Bork/Kofi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a step down, but what is the alternative? He's not gonna feud with anybody important. BIG E? You think Big E is higher on the card than Aleister Black? They're both compete nobodies. 

Whatever. I need to de-invest in Bray. Vince isn't invested in him as evidenced by him giving Bray the death spot at SummerSlam. I knew right then, but not even bringing him to Raw made it crystal clear. There is no plan for this character.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If he's a Smackdown guy why'd all of the new Fire Fly Funhouse promos only air on Raw while Smackdown only got reruns? and has The Fiend even appeared on Smackdown? besides that 1 go home SDL just to build to the match with Finn.




Ok I’m not going to try to make any sense of the past or wwe’s lack of communication or continuity in their logic. What I can tell you is that they are going back to a true brand split starting now. The shows will have a truly different feel by the time the network split happens. Unless of course Vince changes his mind but that’s what all the reports say.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Booker T is my favorite KOTR winner!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Braun vs Fiend, world title at WM. Biggest match they got.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rise said:


> No they aren’t. Watch tomorrow. Wildcard is dead, true brand split happening.


If Wildcard is dead why was Elias on Raw? Why was Roman being talked about? both are SDL guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/O.C opening segment

- Street Profits/Sami Zayn/Samoa Joe backstage segment + violent shove

- Samoa Joe post-match promo

- Drew McIntyre's Claymore on Cedric Alexander

- O.C backstage segment

- Sasha Banks returning and turning heel to attack an injured Natalya along with Becky Lynch in a brawl mark

- Seth Rollins short backstage promo

- Braun Strowman attacking O.C post-match + that Powerslam counter on AJ Styles damn)


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A comedian that isn't funny at all on Austins first episode to the new show. Why would anyone care to know about Rob Riggles past? This is looking boring so far. lol

Anyway, RAW was okay. I actually enjoyed most of it. The peak of the 3 hours obviously being heel Sasha.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

No Bray on RAW was the best part of the show. Why overexpose him? Keep him fresh unlike every other member of the roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It is a step down, but what is the alternative? He's not gonna feud with anybody important. BIG E? You think Big E is higher on the card than Aleister Black? They're both compete nobodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. I need to de-invest in Bray. Vince isn't invested in him as evidenced by him giving Bray the death spot at SummerSlam. I knew right then, but not even bringing him to Raw made it crystal clear. There is no plan for this character.




Not having any mention of him on RAW isn’t a good sign. I just refuse to believe they invested this type of time and money into something they don’t care about. If the Roman story wasn’t so stupid I’d want it to be him but I don’t want the Fiend driving that shitty car trying to run him over. Feed him a legend at this point because there’s nobody left worth it unless he inserts himself into Kofi and Orton which is absolutely possible due to his history with Orton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

McGee said:


> They should've put a bigger celeb on this first Austin show. I have no idea who this guy is.


Lol they aint gonna be able to get Robert Downey jr or Matthew McConaughey on there, expect D list level celebrities like this guy every week cause they aint got nothing better to do and probably need the money.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 6 man tag next week





The3 said:


> Setting up the 6 men tag for next week


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Strowman/Seth sounds good, but unfortunately I see Strowman turning heel for this. I suppose if he won the title it'd be OK, but right now face Strowman is over. No reason to turn him heel.


Seth has tepid support right now. And that’s coming off what should be a huge win. It would make way more sense to turn Seth as he has nothing resembling a good face character and it’s obvious he’s closer to that sniveling corporate heel character IRL.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> If Wildcard is dead why was Elias on Raw? Why was Roman being talked about? both are SDL guys.


Kabuki Warriors and Andrade are Smackdown. I think Ziggler is too but who the hell knows anymore.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ClintDagger said:


> Seth has tepid support right now. And that’s coming off what should be a huge win. *It would make way more sense to turn Seth as he has nothing resembling a good face character and it’s obvious he’s closer to that sniveling corporate heel character IRL.*


:applause


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Not having any mention of him on RAW isn’t a good sign. I just refuse to believe they invested this type of time and money into something they don’t care about. If the Roman story wasn’t so stupid I’d want it to be him but I don’t want the Fiend driving that shitty car trying to run him over. Feed him a legend at this point because there’s nobody left worth it unless he inserts himself into Kofi and Orton which is absolutely possible due to his history with Orton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they want to use Bray as a viewing draw for smackdown. Hope he kills it when they go to Fox.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

McGee said:


> Kabuki Warriors and Andrade are Smackdown. I think Ziggler is too but who the hell knows anymore.


Andrade is on Raw now, they said that a few weeks ago, and Kabuki Warriors can go on any show cause the womens tag division is cross branded.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fun show. Fun crowd.

Sasha's return was amazing. Andrade got a strong win. Drew vs. Cedric was great. And a lot of cool little things sprinkled in there too.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Not having any mention of him on RAW isn’t a good sign. I just refuse to believe they invested this type of time and money into something they don’t care about. If the Roman story wasn’t so stupid I’d want it to be him but I don’t want the Fiend driving that shitty car trying to run him over. Feed him a legend at this point because there’s nobody left worth it unless he inserts himself into Kofi and Orton which is absolutely possible due to his history with Orton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it will turn out to be Rowan but he did it for Bray and not Bryan. Ha.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas are on SD

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_personnel#Roster


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

bradatar said:


> *Not having any mention of him on RAW isn’t a good sign.* I just refuse to believe they invested this type of time and money into something they don’t care about. If the Roman story wasn’t so stupid I’d want it to be him but I don’t want the Fiend driving that shitty car trying to run him over. Feed him a legend at this point because there’s nobody left worth it unless he inserts himself into Kofi and Orton which is absolutely possible due to his history with Orton.


Maybe the Moms or the sponosrs complained so much they can't even mention him and his severed head lantern?


If he no shows on SDL then that is a really bad sign...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmanuelle said:


> Zelinalmas are on SD
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_personnel#Roster


Pretty sure they are on Raw, they came there in the Shakeup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah, but I remember they got drafted back to SD immediately after.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161114371805843456


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Andrade is on Raw now, they said that a few weeks ago, and Kabuki Warriors can go on any show cause the womens tag division is cross branded.


I don't Recall Andrade being traded back to Raw. He went there at first in the draft, then they moved him back SD to keep him with Charlotte on the Road. The Women's Tag Champs can cross brand but I never heard them say any challengers can cross brand to fight them on another show. Ziggler last was Raw when McIntyre destroyed him last year... then he just showed up on SD and was feuding with Kofi so figured he was now on there. None of it makes any sense so no bother to discuss any of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161106680576389121


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Emmanuelle said:


> Yeah, but I remember they got drafted back to SD immediately after.


Did they? i've seen them on Raw pretty consistently, and he's been feuding with Rey who is a Raw guy. Hell i dunno its hard to keep track of whos on what show cause of that dumb wildcard shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Pretty sure they are on Raw, they came there in the Shakeup.


They were moved back to SD since Aleister and Charlotte were on SD and they are trying to keep the couples on the same brands


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

https://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/andrade-zelina-vega-back-smackdown
https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe...en-almas-was-moved-to-smackdown-live-revealed

Yep.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> If Wildcard is dead why was Elias on Raw? Why was Roman being talked about? both are SDL guys.




Because Elias is meaningless entertainment filler? 24/7 probably jumps around still as well for now. Once the network change happens I doubt we see any crossover. 

All they did with Reigns is advertise smackdown, they offered nothing new. What should they do say “watch the fiend tomorrow on smackdown!” It goes against the unpredictability of the character, nobody knows what he will do (kayfabe).


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Where the fuck was Bray?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Where the fuck was Bray?


Nowhere, because they have no plan for this character, in a move that should surprise absolutely no one. Vince cannot book real, genuine talent. 

This is the sad truth about WWE. If you're getting a push in WWE, you fucking suck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Where the fuck was Bray?


They fuckin left him off the show :fuckthis



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nowhere, because they have no plan for this character, in a move that should surprise absolutely no one. Vince cannot book real, genuine talent.
> 
> This is the sad truth about WWE. If you're getting a push in WWE, you fucking suck.


All they needed to fuckin d was have him attack Rollins. Would have been an awesome ending to RAW and would have kept his momentum strong. Instead they give us Ricochet's untalented ass.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

:vince6 That severed head is not PG, dammit, get that tattooed fat-ass off my television, pals!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nowhere, because they have no plan for this character, in a move that should surprise absolutely no one. Vince cannot book real, genuine talent.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sad truth about WWE. If you're getting a push in WWE, you fucking suck.




Wow just wait until tomorrow if he does nothing then bitch. I’ll be the first one complaining as Wyatt has been my favorite wrestler since 2014 trust me I want to see him as much as anyone. 

I have faith they do have a plan, it’s a good thing they aren’t over exposing. This character is going to be one of the main focuses of the new fox show, patience is needed.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nowhere, because they have no plan for this character, in a move that should surprise absolutely no one. Vince cannot book real, genuine talent.
> 
> This is the sad truth about WWE. If you're getting a push in WWE, you fucking suck.


I bet the fucking blood sucking sponsors have bitched about his gimmick haven't they.

:fuckthis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> All they needed to fuckin d was have him attack Rollins. Would have been an awesome ending to RAW and would have kept his momentum strong. Instead they give us Ricochet's untalented ass.


He can't feud with Rollins because he'd have to win and Rollins is going to hold the Universal title for 2 years. They're not ready to beat him yet, because in their mind, if they "build him up", that's what they'd call it, by having him sporadically appear, followed by beating a bunch of mid carders and they don't actually go anywhere with this push, 6 months down the line, he can "put over" somebody who's already a bigger star than him like Rollins. That match is a Royal Rumble match, not right now.

But it proves what I said. No plan for him. No plan for real talent. There's no hope for anyone.



Rise said:


> Wow just wait until tomorrow if he does nothing then bitch. I’ll be the first one complaining as Wyatt has been my favorite wrestler since 2014 trust me I want to see him as much as anyone.
> 
> I have faith they do have a plan, it’s a good thing they aren’t over exposing. This character is going to be one of the main focuses of the new fox show, patience is needed.


Having faith in Vince, the man who never delivers on the promises of his talent is unbelievably foolish. Especially after you should know better. WWE lets the fans down 10 out of 10 times. Not once do they ever get it right with someone. 

Main focuses of Fox, lol. Fox is gonna be headlined by Brock and Roman. Bray Wyatt ain't gonna do SHIT.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> I bet the fucking blood sucking sponsors have bitched about his gimmick haven't they.
> 
> :fuckthis


I doubt it. There's nothing questionable about it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Already posted.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> If he's a Smackdown guy why'd all of the new Fire Fly Funhouse promos only air on Raw while Smackdown only got reruns? and has The Fiend even appeared on Smackdown? besides that 1 go home SDL just to build to the match with Finn.


If indeed The Fiend is on SD, also, why is he when Fox executives want a sports presentation, while The Fiend satiates the appetites of the character aspects of the biz? The Fiend just did 2 million views on a cut-down entrance video that outdraws Goldberg's highlights by 600 thousand. Wouldn't Vince value that kind of eyeball potential for Raw? All the FF segments aired on Raw, where historically the promo/segment-heavy wrestlers reside.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

What not Bray?, fuck! not gonna watch it.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I bet the fucking blood sucking sponsors have bitched about his gimmick haven't they.
> 
> :fuckthis




Nah, it’s not against pc culture so it will be ok. The front page of wwe shop is basically dominated by it as well. Sponsors are about money they will fall in line if they haven’t already. Fox wants a show with some edge, he isn’t going to be on USA, he is the first of hopefully more changes for the new show. If I’m wrong I’ll admit it but that’s how I see it.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He can't feud with Rollins because he'd have to win and Rollins is going to hold the Universal title for 2 years. They're not ready to beat him yet, because in their mind, if they "build him up", that's what they'd call it, by having him sporadically appear, followed by beating a bunch of mid carders and they don't actually go anywhere with this push, 6 months down the line, he can "put over" somebody who's already a bigger star than him like Rollins. That match is a Royal Rumble match, not right now.
> 
> But it proves what I said. No plan for him. No plan for real talent. There's no hope for anyone.
> 
> ...




Brock will barely be around. Fox didn’t pay all this money for Brocks 5 appearances a year. Sure when he is on he will be featured as he should but this is a weekly show. Reigns will have a huge part as well as he should. I’m fine with him as champ that fits and hopefully they evolve his character as well. 

The fiend doesn’t need the belt, he might have it from time to time but that’s really not his role. It’s kind of shallow for his character. Much like undertaker didn’t really need it. What he needs is long, drawn out, interesting storylines. 

Yes I could be wishful thinking and if Vince fucks it up it would be no surprise but I’m hoping Fox wont let it happen. If I’m them I see:

My stone cold character in KO
My asshole perfect athlete in Reigns 
My undertaker in the fiend 
My hated boss man in Shane 
My nepotism superstar women champ in Flair 
My special attraction freak in Brock 
My kid loving underdog in Bailey 
Best group of the last few years for entertainment in The New Day

That’s a lot to work with as a base, you then orbit the other characters around that. Didn’t even mention balor, black and many others. It could be an awesome show if they really go for the more sport/edge style as rumored.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm calling Drew vs. KO in the finals.

Fine with either one winning, really.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If indeed The Fiend is on SD, also, why is he when Fox executives want a sports presentation, while The Fiend satiates the appetites of the character aspects of the biz? The Fiend just did 2 million views on a cut-down entrance video that outdraws Goldberg's highlights by 600 thousand. Wouldn't Vince value that kind of eyeball potential for Raw? All the FF segments aired on Raw, where historically the promo/segment-heavy wrestlers reside.




Do you honestly think the show on USA is going to be more important that the show on network Fox? Their is a reason Brock and Reigns are on smackdown, you can now add the hottest wrestler in the fiend to that list. 

Which show could have ads running during the nfl season? [emoji848] World Series? [emoji848] This is a game changer. 

Goldberg wasn’t on raw either... just sorry ass ziggler. FF aired on both shows every week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rise said:


> Do you honestly think the show on USA is going to be more important that the show on network Fox? Their is a reason Brock and Reigns are on smackdown, you can now add the hottest wrestler in the fiend to that list.
> 
> Which show could have ads running during the nfl season? [emoji848] World Series? [emoji848] This is a game changer.
> 
> Goldberg wasn’t on raw either... just sorry ass ziggler. FF aired on both shows every week.


Words rarely typed on Wrestling Forum but touche; I didn't think of that and will take the L on that one.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

No Wyatt? No watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rise said:


> Brock will barely be around. Fox didn’t pay all this money for Brocks 5 appearances a year. Sure when he is on he will be featured as he should but this is a weekly show. Reigns will have a huge part as well as he should. I’m fine with him as champ that fits and hopefully they evolve his character as well.


Reigns should NOT be the champion. Neither should Brock. Both will be, and with Brock, it's especially an issue, because yeah, Brock won't be around. Every month Brock is not around with the belt is a wasted month of Bray Wyatts career. 



> The fiend doesn’t need the belt, he might have it from time to time but that’s really not his role. It’s kind of shallow for his character. Much like undertaker didn’t really need it. What he needs is long, drawn out, interesting storylines.


Why is it not his role? Because we're not ALLOWED to have performers with fucking CHARISMA as the champion? We're not allowed to have people that can TALK be the champion? Fuck that. I say it is his role. Yeah, let's put the title on Reigns just because of his look. Nevermind that he's a failed main eventer and Bray is the hottest thing on WWE tv right now. It's "not Brays role". God forbid you have talent in this fucking company, you're ALWAYS fucked and I'm sick of it. EVERY SINGLE PERSON getting a push in this company SUCKS. Becky SUCKS, Kofi SUCKS, Roman SUCKS, Seth SUCKS, Brock SUCKS, Charlotte SUCKS, Bliss SUCKS, Bryan SUCKS, AJ SUCKS. Get these people out of the spotlight and start making stars out of people like Bray, Joe and Owens. I mean, what is so hard about seeing this? Is nobody else awake?

Undertaker had SEVEN reigns with the title. Bray Wyatt has had 1 for a MONTH, by ACCIDENT. He needs to win the title and HOLD IT for a while in order to be taken seriously. The hell with what anybody thinks "fits". What is so fitting about a model like Rollins and Reigns who look like they've never been in a fight being champion? This guy is a main eventer, not a geek, so treat him like one. Stop treating him like Kane. He doesn't need drawn out, non title storylines, he needs to be a STAR. The storylines can orbit the title scene. 



> Yes I could be wishful thinking and if Vince fucks it up it would be no surprise but I’m hoping Fox wont let it happen. If I’m them I see:
> 
> My stone cold character in KO
> My asshole perfect athlete in Reigns
> ...


Kevin Owens ain't going anywhere NEAR a top spot like Steve Austin. :lol Like I said before, talent doesn't get ahead.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I felt Raw was just OK at best. The product has really fallen on dark times in the past few months.

Banks coming back was a huge highlight. The fact that she is a heel and is looking towards a feud with Becky is huge. That's the type of feud the product has needed for over a couple of months now. 

Everything else feels pretty stale.

The biggest issue is they have no star power at the top. We can analyze for days on WHY that is, but the fact is there is literally NO ONE that they can pit against Rollins right now and make it interesting. Heel Braun vs. Rollins? Eh. Why turn Braun AGAIN and that would be a losing fight for both. IF Rollins wins, Braun looks god-damn retarded again. If Braun wins, then what the hell was the point of putting Rollins over Lesnar? 

I'm not a big fan of Rollins as the main eventer, there's just nothing interesting that can feud with him right now. I love his heart and wrestling ability, but as a character he doesn't come off as main eventer. 

They've done such a piss poor job at building stars, look at Drew McYintyre. This guy was on fire when he joined, now he is going toe-to-toe with a cruiserweight. No matter the fact that he won, he still takes the "L" by getting beat around by Cedric. That's not how you build stars.

I have NP with the Fiend not being on Raw, his character should go for long term storylines.

The Kabuki Warriors are another example of destroying stars. Asuka+Kairi are insanely awesome wrestlers, they put them together as a team (something I was against) and now they have no momentum after getting owned twice cleanly by Bliss/Cross. Asuka should have been feuding with Bayley for the title and Kairi should have been there soon after.

The 24/7 title is super-fun, but they continue to do the same thing each and every week. A bunch of wrestlers interupt the match and its all focused on Rtruth. Why not have more hardcore scenes where 1 or 2 wrestlers are fighting over the title instead of the entire locker room? It's getting stale.

The opening segment sucked. I hate having absolutely pointless interviews that are interupted by a pointless feud that spans the show and no longer. There's no longevity here. Why even tune in for the first 30 minutes? Long ago these opening segments used to be important and critical to the 'canan' or 'storylines' going on. There's very little main material that we are getting. I'm shocked writing this realizing just how much time they waste on their show.

So many problems... ah well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161106680576389121


I'm shocked at some of the stuff people get excited by.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The only thing I really cared about was KOTR unveiled for next week. As long as the winner doesn’t literally get given a King gimmick as is Vince’s usual go to, it should be good for someone. Seems pretty much a given Kevin Owens will win to follow along the SCSA career path and he won’t be a King gimmick anytime soon (more tit for tat with Shane’s BITW moniker), so should be fine. I like tournaments.

I’m not a fan of Sasha but I’m fine with her returning as a heel as it made sense. You want to hate her, it suits. I know it’s the go to at the moment but I really do not like Rollins, and this forcefeeding is just aggravating. I half expect one week the whole locker room to bow down to him as he gets carried out on a cross. He beat Brock, twice, yet still they gave him a SCSA rub, a Braun rub etc etc etc. It’s actually worse than when they were forcing Roman. If you have to force it this much surely it says something about how worthy the talent is of the role, no?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The OC are the new League of Nations/random geek faction they put together to kill time towards the end of the year.

Ugh, when will they book heels strong. Rollins beat Brock Lesnar clean and we're supposed to take a faction leader who couldn't beat Ricochet without help seriously?

Anyone who expects anything from them is in for a rude awakening.

Thank god I didn't get my expectations up or waste my money on the homeless man's version of the BC. This shit is worse than when Kenny created the Elite and the BC fell away.

Look forward to the shit ratings tomorrow when your top heel is a guy who can't beat midcard guys. Show and company fucking blows and things wont change until someone who understands pro wrestling books the show.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Strowman vs Rollins is going to do nothing for me. Does anybody here believe that Strowman can beat Rollins clean?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Strowman vs Rollins is going to do nothing for me. Does anybody here believe that Strowman can beat Rollins clean?


 Dude, Raw is so fucked it isn't funny.

The roster is completely pathetic, once the wildcard shit is gone and NFL is back, they are beyond fucked. They will be doing low 2s to sub 2m each week.

They've got nothing lined up of interest to keep people watching until RR/WM season, and who knows if they'll get a bump for that, last year they didn't.

The OC was supposed to be something they wanted to use to spark interest, but people are smart enough to see through it and know it's another LON. It's frankly embarrassing how bad it is compared to Japan's BC, night and day.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> Dude, Raw is so fucked it isn't funny.
> 
> The roster is completely pathetic, once the wildcard shit is gone and NFL is back, they are beyond fucked. They will be doing low 2s to sub 2m each week.
> 
> ...


Yea having Rollins win clean on injured ribs pretty much pretty much destroyed the credibility of any possible threats on the roster. Maybe Roman can beat him? But Romans on the wrong show so theres nobody. And WrestleMania... I sure hope theres somebody in NXT that's credible.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea having Rollins win clean on injured ribs pretty much pretty much destroyed the credibility of any possible threats on the roster. Maybe Roman can beat him? But Romans on the wrong show so theres nobody. And WrestleMania... I sure hope theres somebody in NXT that's credible.


 Brock eventually "passing on the torch" was the only thing holding things together.

Without Brock what have they actually got lmao? This Brock story has been the major overarching story for what? 5-6 years? Now he's put over a full time guy, what's left?

They've built no one else up, it's all so forgettable and really who the fuck cares.. There is no long story to be told or to look forward to because they've been solely focused on making the next guy. It's all been about Brock putting over the next guy, they didn't think anything through and set up for things to do after it. And you get to now, where you're thinking where the fuck to now? The heels are all trash, who can realistically challenge Seth? Roman? He's on SD and Fox doesn't want him on Raw.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sasha returning as a Heel was breathtaking I've been waiting for this since last year, About time.

So Alexa/Nikki knocked off The Kabuki Warriors that would mean Fire&Desire are up next since alignments don't seem to matter in this scenario.

I really wish AJ/Seth didn't end in similar fashion to their match at Raw reunion, I was enjoying that until the DQ shenanigans.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't iterate enough how much I hate this company. They deserve to go out of business for crimes against pro wrestling and storytelling.

Vince McMahon is the Tommy Wiseau of writing.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

sasha returns! i must say even with all the rumours going around online I didnt fully expect her to return. this feud will be fun to watch (but sasha better be careful not to botch a move and put becky out of commission).


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The only ones who could potentially beat Seth clean are Roman and The Fiend. That wont happen until WM though so expect at least 6+ months reign.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Blissed Phenomenon said:


> Sasha returning as a Heel was breathtaking I've been waiting for this since last year, About time.
> 
> So Alexa/Nikki knocked off The Kabuki Warriors that would mean Fire&Desire are up next since alignments don't seem to matter in this scenario.
> 
> I really wish AJ/Seth didn't end in similar fashion to their match at Raw reunion, I was enjoying that until the DQ shenanigans.


Now that they seem to be taking the tag team belts seriously, it'll be interesting to see if they will defend them in NXT like Sasha and Bayley originally intended


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The only ones who could potentially beat Seth clean are Roman and The Fiend. That wont happen until WM though so expect at least 6+ months reign.


 For 6 months this 'genius' is going to try convince people the likes of the OC, Braun, Joe and Drew have a chance of winning the title.

Man the ratings for the next 6 months are going to be beautiful.

You deserve it :vincecry

Fortunately for AEW, this moron will get his hands over NXT and kill it too. There is no Austin or Rock to save the roided fraud.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> For 6 months this 'genius' is going to try convince people the likes of the OC, Braun, Joe and Drew have a chance of winning the title.


This kind of booking is exactly why the Universal Championship scene sucks. We know none of those guys are going to win, so it's all pointless. 

Previously, the roster had the likes of Triple H, Jericho, Angle, Orton, Cena, Batista, Michaels and you could believe anyone of them could beat any other one of them. Now, nobody beats Rollins and Lesnar. They only beat each other and every other feud is filler. 

I hope it changes and I'd like to be proven wrong but so far, that's exactly how the Universal Championship scene has been. The heels are booked like they are no match for Rollins and the faces suck up to him instead of challenging him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> This kind of booking is exactly why the Universal Championship scene sucks. We know none of those guys are going to win, so it's all pointless.
> 
> Previously, the roster had the likes of Triple H, Jericho, Angle, Orton, Cena, Batista, Michaels and you could believe anyone of them could beat any other one of them. Now, nobody beats Rollins and Lesnar. They only beat each other and every other feud is filler.
> 
> I hope it changes and I'd like to be proven wrong but so far, that's exactly how the Universal Championship scene has been. The heels are booked like they are no match for Rollins and the faces suck up to him instead of challenging him.


 This moron expects people to tune into AJ-Seth when he had AJ cheat to win both matches against a midcarder who isn't even over, the night after Seth beat Brock fucking Lesnar clean :lmao

They're in two different stratospheres, AJ has receded immensely in terms of kayfabe strength since their MITB match and Seth has moved tiers to Brock level. Who the fuck wants to watch a mismatch where you know the other guy is going to cheat to stay in it? You might as well put Drake Maverick in AJ's spot.

Vince is still stuck in the 80s, he doesn't realize people like cool heels who can hold their own. The shtick of heels being completely useless and needing all the dirty tricks in the book and outside help to win is cliched and beyond tiresome.

Of course you can make it work, like Jay White has shown but he still has shown ability to get the job done by himself. He beat Naito clean and pushed Ibushi deep last night once it was down to him and Ibushi.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Was the crowd chanting "Thank you Sasha" when she was beating up Natalya ? :kobelol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> This moron expects people to tune into AJ-Seth when he had AJ cheat to win both matches against a midcarder who isn't even over, the night after Seth beat Brock fucking Lesnar clean :lmao
> 
> They're in two different stratospheres, AJ has receded immensely in terms of kayfabe strength since their MITB match and Seth has moved tiers to Brock level. Who the fuck wants to watch a mismatch where you know the other guy is going to cheat to stay in it? You might as well put Drake Maverick in AJ's spot.
> 
> ...


Craziest thing is he doesn't even have monster heels anymore. At least with those we could have the fun of watching Rollins get thrown around the ring for a while. Now we're stuck just watching a guy who we've seen pull off impossible feats try to play underdog. I wonder how long until they feed the fiend to Rollins. Id guess royal rumble.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's Boss time! Didnt think I would hear Michael Cole say that again but it made me laugh when he said it on RAW. Nice to see Sasha Banks back and not as a babyface. But that was a ruthless heel turn she laid out there. And looked awesome doing it too. Glad to have her back as the women's division needed it. 

Poor Kabuki Warriors. They were doomed the moment they were a tag team. At least Asuka didnt eat the pinfall right? Looks like Rey Misterio, Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler are enhancement talent now. They all took pinfall losses easily especially Zayn. Elias walked out as the new 24/7 Champ. For how long though? The rest of the show was okay. Seth Rollins/AJ went into a DQ finish with Braun Stroman helping him out. Its fine with me.


----------



## Saritta (Jul 22, 2019)

The best thing about the show was the return of Sasha Banks and her fight with Becky. Amazing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

wonder how much they paid Austin to say those things during that skype shtick. lol.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully Becky beats Sasha and then Sasha cries and whines more and stays her overrated ass at home again.

Surprised how many expected Wyatt tonight. As I said I expect him to be SD talent. And if you are a Bray fan you should want him on SD. He's not beating Seth, but someone has to beat Kofi at some point.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161134491496263682


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

chronoxiong said:


> *It's Boss time! Didnt think I would hear Michael Cole say that again but it made me laugh when he said it on RAW.*


OH MY.........COULD IT BE........IT IS!...........IT'S BOSS TIME!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

And pops of the night got to The Boss and The Braun. No one else came close to them.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sasha vs Becky will be amazing. Both will heel it up.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Pretty solid RAW tbh. McIntyre and Alexander looked a million bucks in their match, Andrade was made to look dominant, Sasha returned, there were some decent 24/7 shenanigans and a wild Braun Strowman appeared and was super effective...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161134491496263682


Wait, I thought Elias had won the belt ?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

chronoxiong said:


> It's Boss time! Didnt think I would hear Michael Cole say that again but it made me laugh when he said it on RAW. Nice to see Sasha Banks back and not as a babyface. But that was a ruthless heel turn she laid out there. And looked awesome doing it too. Glad to have her back as the women's division needed it.
> 
> Poor Kabuki Warriors. They were doomed the moment they were a tag team. At least Asuka didnt eat the pinfall right? Looks like Rey Misterio, Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler are enhancement talent now. They all took pinfall losses easily especially Zayn. Elias walked out as the new 24/7 Champ. For how long though? The rest of the show was okay. Seth Rollins/AJ went into a DQ finish with Braun Stroman helping him out. Its fine with me.


I wonder if he'll stop saying that shit now that she's heel. Probably not, but it would be great.

Agree with you on everything else.

Sasha's return as well as Braun aiding Rollins and Flipochet were my favorite parts.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Catching up on RAW tonight.

Good episode I thought...Rollins holding the belt again is nice. 
But the highlight for me was Sasha returning. It was nice to hear BOSS TIME again! 
That blue hair...:banderas
Seeing the big boy Braun return was nice too. Good stuff.

I thought we'd see more about Roman but I guess that will be tonight. KOTR announcement was cool tool. That promo package got me hyped.

I like how Bray wasn't featured. I hope they keep as a special feature. No point in overexposing, especially so soon. Awesome.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t believe Shane hasn’t fucked off. Good god. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

WTF. Go away Shane


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

When the crowd was chanting "beast slayer" during Seth's promo at the opening of the show, I legit thought they were chanting "heath slater" and thought I had missed something lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

did cole suddenly stop dying his hair or some shit? he suddenly looks like fuckin harry potters uncle knobhead that went to wogwartz school of shit commentary.


----------

